# Hygia Disc Brakes



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I posted this on the weight weenie forum already but since its apparently too generic a brand name for them (while being as light as XTR for 1/2 the price), figured it'd would get more attention in the brake forum. I won an ebay auction for some red annodized Hygia Elite disc brakes on ebay, and they arrived in the mail on wednesday and installed them yesterday and then rode them on a brisk but alas short ride due to my riding partner's Formula ORO K24s failing on her yet again (she fell slowspeed and the lever body broke where the pivot pin is for the lever... i had to juryrig it in place with a zip-tie so she could even use it to drag the rear brake at all).

Out of the packaging from Taiwan, they were 291g for the front, 316g for the rear (lever, caliper, hose, and post-to-flange mount adapters installed), 23g for each package of hardware (2 stainless steel mounting bolts, 6 stainless steel rotor bolts), and the rotors were 207g for the pair (160mm 6-bolt). The levers have a reach adjustment, a two-bolt removable clamp (like formula, tektro, hope and many others) which uses T25 bolts instead of the more usual 3mm or 4mm allen head bolts, and they come in an annodized red, gold, or grey finish.


























Performance wise they stopped my Haro Beasley quite well in technically singletrack, didn't exhibit any fade, and didn't have any unusual dragging issues. The pads look to be identical to what shimano uses for the XTR/XT calipers so sourcing replacements should be simple. They're also quite a good deal ($229USD for the brakes, $35USD shipping to N.A.) and it took about 1 1/2 weeks from payment for them to arrive at my door.

I seriously recommend folks looking for an affordable light weight disc setup without resorting to rotors that are so cut out as to destroy pads quickly, or fancy Al/MMC rotors which take specific expensive pads, give these brakes a look. They also incidently make an even lighter brake called the USAGI that's actually cheaper ($199USD) but the manufacturer only rates it as being for light cross country usage where the Elite's are for XC/AM and bordering into light freeriding. I in any case am ordering more of them and will likely convert over several of my bikes to them. They're certainly lighter than anything I used previously.

Incidently I checked the manufacturer's website and its pretty detailed and it seems likely given the similarities of their brake designs to some other brands, that Hygia is the actual source manufacturer for the other ones.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice looking set up. :thumbsup: They claim to use the XT/XTR pads so that makes pad replacement simple.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Something like that should get more attention. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Any US support for those at all? Any special kit needed for bleeding? Do look nice.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

Heh you can be the long term road test guy.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

> I posted this on the weight weenie forum already but since its apparently too generic a brand name for them (while being as light as XTR for 1/2 the price), figured it'd would get more attention in the brake forum.


Hah, they'll wait for either a rebranding from their favorite "lite" brand and then pay attention.

...or maybe wait until nino panders them.



> but alas short ride due to my riding partner's Formula ORO K24s failing on her yet again (she fell slowspeed and the lever body broke where the pivot pin is for the lever... i had to juryrig it in place with a zip-tie so she could even use it to drag the rear brake at all).


Not possible, if you go by the forums. Formulas don't break and are teh bestest.

Looking forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well so far her formula's have been a pain but they came stock on her RM Vertex Ladies so its not like she had much choice in the matter. Now that they're beyond the cheap replacement part stage (she's already replaced the brake line, the rear pads, and several fittings from a previous collision, and had to undergo about a dozen bleedings to get them to feel close to new again) she gets to go to something more reliable and supportable in canada. Hell, given the wait time, the hygia's are even good alternatives. To get a new formula master cylinder would take a week. Full set of hygia's a week and a half.

I just ordered a set of the USAGI's to put on one of my more XC oriented bikes (replacing some rather retro Rockshox discs). I may order a set of them for her bike if she wants to spend that sorta dough. I told her she should try and sell her formulas (the front is fine, the rear is just good for parts now) to offset some of the cost of the new brakes.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fart powered toy gun?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Can always count on Upie to keep obscure parts from past, present and future flowing through the system.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

celly said:


> Can always count on Upie to keep obscure parts from past, present and future flowing through the system.


Stalker!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I've seen those brakes on eBay, on occasion. I've wondered about them.Thanks for posting up with a review.


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> Stalker!


Look who's talking.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A followup update... 

Just a mini-update, haven't used the USAGI's yet. Was going to put them on my DosNiner when I built it but decided that since I wasn't using any other white parts, I'd order another set of Elites in the silver for it instead. So far my own momentary problem with the Elites has been a stuck piston seal that wouldn't let the master cylinder piston retract fully and that was discovered at the start of a ride (and fixed in 2 mins with some liquid wrench spray lube on the piston seals). No problems since and its experienced a LOT of mud since then. Also my USAGI's and the second set of Elites came with extra bits in the small parts bag. Olives, hydraulic line end fittings, and one of the banjo bolts for the caliper end. So any worries of not being able to support the brakes with say, a line replacement are now solved.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any updates on the brakes? 

I'm interested in the Usagi but I certainly like the red anodized elites. I'm only 150 lbs on an Anthem X and was looking to upgrade my stock Deore hydraulic brakes to something a little (a lot) lighter. 

Looks like they're going for about 150 bucks now. 

Since you've had experience with both which would you choose? In terms of adjustibility and over all durability. I'm riding in Florida so long down hills aren't a concern. 

Thanks!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

My elites continue to work fine, bit of howling on the rotors lately but its the wet season here and you can't do a half-hour ride without even the top of your stem having mud on it afterwards. I still have not used my set of Usagi's, largely because the white colour scheme fits practically nothing in my collection until I assemble the '07 Rocky Mountain Blizzard frameset I'm selling. I may order a set of Usagi's in black with the price drop on ebay, since those would more readily go with the colour scheme of my own bikes. I'm planning to run Ashima AiRotors on them when I use them, so I'll probably switch to the shimano sintered pads at the same time. If I had to choose between them... well the Elites are easier to take off/put on thanks to the split-clamp on the levers, but the Usagi's have a nicer lever blade shape. I guess it depends for me right now on colours and the bike.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

These sound like really nice brakes. How do they compare to the big brand's offerings?


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I went ahead and took the plunge on the white Usagi brakes. The weight savings over my Deore brakes was attractive. Me being only 150lbs I'm not worried too much about the size. 

I'm really looking forward to getting these and putting them through their paces. 

I've got BB7's, Juicy Carbon, and Deore brakes to compare them to.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Popper252 said:


> Well I went ahead and took the plunge on the white Usagi brakes. The weight savings over my Deore brakes was attractive. Me being only 150lbs I'm not worried too much about the size.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting these and putting them through their paces.
> 
> I've got BB7's, Juicy Carbon, and Deore brakes to compare them to.


How're the Usagi brakes so far? Which Deore did you upgrade from?

Would be nice if you could post up a review


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

The short and sweet: they work great and so far I'm extremely pleased. People ask me about them all the time and they're amazed when I tell them the price.

When I get home from work later today I'll try to be a bit more thorough


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Picture Overkill Hygia Usagi*

Alright, so I finally got a chance to take some pics tonight. I went a little crazy with the pics just because I know there is so little information out there about these brakes. I would have loved to see more pics when I was first researching them 

Anyways what can I say? These brakes rock!

In general the construction is very solid. The lever feels great on your fingers. Uses easily replaceable XT pads. Didn't need bleeding and felt great out of the box. The only adjustment I needed to make was to fine tune my lever reach (red knob) and then adjust the pad contact point on each lever. No brake rub or drag using the typical caliper centering method (loosen caliper bolts, squeeze lever to center caliper over rotor, tighten bolts. Done.)

In my opinion these are well worth the 160 dollar (shipped) price tag. I'm very very happy.

Included in the box: 2x Rotors, 2x Fully assembled pre-bled brakes (levers, calipers, hose), 2x front and rear I.S. Mounts, and all mounting hardware. Only thing really missing was an instruction manual (who actually reads those anyways  )

My only one complaint is that the rear brake hose is maybe a centimeter or two too short on my full suspension frame. I would have preferred a little more breathing room in terms of length, but as they are out of the box they're still perfectly usable. They would probably be perfect on a hardtail with more direct hose routing. On my bike the hose is a little shorter than what I'd want. Just something to keep in mind when ordering these.

Compared to my BB7s:
Pros:

Tons more modulation. A lot less of an on/off feeling. (Although if you dial in your BB7's correctly you can alleviate a lot of that on/off feeling)
Much more finesse in braking. 
I can finally brake using only one finger under all but the most extreme of stopping. 
A ton lighter (Claimed weights are very accurate. About 258g for front caliper hose and lever minus the I.S. mount. 285g for rear due to longer hose and inclusion of I.S. mount. The included rotors weigh 106 grams.) 
Look better in my opinion.
Won't throw you over the bars as easily  
Cons:

Not as much brute power. I can no longer lock up my front wheel on pavement  
Not as easy to work on vs. a cable actuated system. A con for all hydraulic brakes really.

Compared to my juicy carbons:

Pad contact point isn't as easy to adjust. You need an allen wrench to get to it. But generally this is a one time setting and you won't have to fiddle with it much once you get it set to how you like it. 
Much less noisy under braking. You get your typical wet disc brake squeal under wet conditions but once the rotors dry they're quiet again. 
No weird vibrations under braking like I would occasionally get with my juicy brakes. 
A little less powerful but nothing all that concerning. If you're a larger rider you shouldn't be looking at weight weenie brakes anyways  The elites would probably work better for you. 
Lever feel is a bit smoother.
Clamping them on isn't as easy. On the juicy's the entire back of the clamp comes off so you don't have to remove the grips. With these you have to slide them on from the bar ends.

Compared to the Deore M486 (surprisingly good brakes for a low end offering btw):

Again a little less power.
Equally great lever feel. (This is more a testament to how nice the Deores felt) 
Again weight was a huge plus for the Usagi brakes.

Tonight I added some Alligator wind cutter rotors to the mix. From the couple of hard stops I've taken in my driveway they feel pretty good. I know I'll have to break the rotors in a bit more before I can really discern what kind of power I'll get out of them but so far so good. Compared to my Avid G2 (108grams) my Windcutters(92g) save me a bit more weight and they look pretty awesome aswell :thumbsup: 
Looking at the pad contact area on the windcutters it looks like It makes contact with a good amount of the rotor so that's definitely a plus.

Alright well here are the pics of the brakes on my Anthem X.






















































Here you can see the red reach adjustment knob and the pad contact adjustment point. Just stick an allen wrench in there and adjust to your preferred feel.






















































I've got the front post mounted.









The rear is using a traditional mount. If you wanted to use a 140mm rotor on the back just use the front IS mount adapter. Works best if your front fork is a post mount obviously, otherwise you'll just need to buy a new adapter.
































































Sorry about the less than flattering Garage pics. The lighting kinda sucks so the details are kinda hard to see in some of the pics. If you all have any questions or want to see anything specific please let me know!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Where can you get those Hygia brakes other than Ebay?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info popper! The photos are much appreciated too. Though nothing beats actually holding and using a set.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

There are a few sites I've seen them listed on. I honestly can't remember where they are but I did find them through using google.

Actually here's one store: http://isgcycles.com.au/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3

You'll just have to sift through the google results unfortunately. Ebay is the cheapest from what I can tell.

Yeah, nothing like holding the set in your hands and using them that's for sure!

Took a nice 21 mile ride over at Snowhill in central florida. Not a difficult trail by any means but there are lots of quick tight turns where braking is integral. The brakes with the new rotors performed fantastically. My measuring stick is, if I don't have to think about them then they must be working right!

I've finally got my bike really dialed in and I'm in heaven on it. There may be some drivetrain upgrades in the future but as for my brakes I've settled on my set.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Popper252 said:


> Yeah, nothing like holding the set in your hands and using them that's for sure!


Will keep you guys updated


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Right now I have Elixir R's and I hate them! and I really like the look of these and they seem nice.

Does anyone know the actual (not claimed) weights of the Hygia Usagi compared to the Avid Elixir R?
How do you bleed them?
I want to use a IS mount 160mm up front with a 140mm IS mount in the back, will this work? (will be using Alligator Wind-cutters).

Thanks,
Colin.

EDIT:
one more, any idea what the bolts are made of on the usagi? could I bolt tune them with alu. and ti bolts?


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

The claimed weights are rather spot on. My front caliper, hose, and lever was around 260grams and the rear caliper, hose, and lever with Is mount was 285. 

The elixer r's weigh 375 for the front including the rotor. The rear probably will weigh a tad bit more due to the longer hose. So we'll say the rotor weighs 110 grams or so and that brings the comparable weight down to 265grams. 

If you have an IS mount fork you'll need to buy another 140mm IS mount adapter to use for the rear. 

Basically the front IS mount works with a 160mm rotor when used up front on the fork and if you put it in the back it'll fit a 140mm rotor. 

So you'll need two "front" IS mounts for it to work. 

Hope that's not too confusing. 

I haven't had to bleed mine yet but I guess you'd have to remove the black cap from the levers and then open up the little bolt on the side of the caliper. Then just squeeze the levers to pump the fluid out of the caliper. Add more fluid to the levers and repeat until all the bubbles are out of the line. Should be relatively similar to many other comparable brakes.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a quick search pulled up these as a possible mount you could use. You'll have to purchase the 160mm. It works as a 140 when used on the rear.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11...dapter-Front-International-Standard-Mount.htm

The mount looks like it would work with the Hygia brakes.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks.
Do you think I could use the adapters from my avids? (2x160mm front)


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm assuming they're steel since there's nothing advertised about them being special. 

If you look at the pictures there's a Y marking inside the head. I'm not sure what that stands for so maybe someone more informed would know. 

Here's a shot of the original front is mount just for reference.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

As long as the adapter fits, yeah you could totally use your avid adapter. That would sure save the hassle of having to buy another one


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, sure would. maybe i can sell these elixir's to help pay for the (small) cost of the brakes.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a document with information on bleeding the Hygia Usagi. Think it's the same as some older Hopes my dad has.
http://www.hygia.com.tw/images/download/usagi%20installment%20&%20setup%20guide-english.pdf


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh wow good find. I'm going to have to bookmark that for later reference. 

Apparently I was completely wrong about how to bleed them. Good thing you posted that! 

Seems like it would be pretty easy once you get all the syringes and adapters for it. Any idea where you can find all that stuff?


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if you could buy something like that at an auto parts joint



Looks like cambria bike carries them too http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=22997


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I have seen them before at an auto parts store, but the one on cambriabike is pretty cheap.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

interesting brake system... i'm subscribing to this thread for updates...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

looks promising. 

cant wait to try mine.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome, you get a set too?

Btw I emailed a bunch of ebay sellers and there's one guy that sells the kit. He's selling it for 20+8 for shipping. So 28 total for a kit guaranteed to work. Might be worth it to avoid the hassle of hunting down different parts. 

Anyways, I won't list him here just to avoid spamming the forum but if you're interested just let me know and I'll send you his ebay name.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

The yellow and red Santa (DHL)'s got some in his sleigh...

details soon.

photos too!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

anyone thats a clyde using these im interested in the elites....


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

http://www.hygia.com.tw/about.htm

wow! they seem to be getting it right! yall are happy with them and they are freaking BEAUTIFUL!!! they even have one for trikes and 4-wheeled things that has an integrated parking brake!!


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok folks.

I received some of these brakes for testing on Christmas Eve 

Here are my initial thoughts:

ASPIRE
This set uses 24mm pistons, and feel really solid , both in build quality and brake bite.
Long-ish levers mean that you may need to re-orient shifters (see pics)

ELITE
Finish is really good. Especially the silver/XTR grey one.
My fingers don't jive too well with the lever shape (that's just me).

USAGI
The sleeper of the bunch. Lightest, yet most affordable.
I prefer the shape and feel of their levers.
Reach adjust screw is secured with a c-clip, to stop it from coming off.

I initially used these with my Ashima AiRotors, and while they performed OK, they seemed to be wanting in the power department. I fitted the stock Hygia rotors and noticed an immediate improvement in power. Will ride them some more so as to have them bed in.

Other observations/notes:
All the Hygia brakes have reach adjustment,and pad clearance adjustment.

On the Usagi, the pad adjust is perpendicular to the lever, while on the Aspire and Elite they are inboard of it. 

WARNING: If you dial out the pad clearance adjustment too far, the lever may leak some DOT. 
All samples were fitted with steel braided lines, which may have contributed to their solid feel.
Stock pads are semi-metallic according to Hygia.
Hygia will aso be offering a carbon lever upgrade for the Elite - and judging from the prototype's photos they seem to have a nicer shape too.

I've attached some photos, and amongst them is a comparo of the Deore 2010 to the Usagi.

Feel free to ask me questions - I'll try my best to answer them


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

cool! i'd like to see a fade test... just run the hell out of them and see how they perform under abuse and adverse conditions compared to other brakes


----------



## CMu_dogtag (Mar 1, 2007)

*Hose Fittings*

Do any fittings come with these brakes for re-connecting tubing after making a length adjustment? Are the fittings and tubing similar or the same as Shimano?

Reason I ask is, I have never had pre bled hydros with the right length of tubing out of the box. In fact, I've wondered why a manufacturer would pre bleed brakes other than to test.

Thanks


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

By the looks of the fittings in the accessories section of the Hygia website, they seem to be like Shimanos.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

CMu_dogtag said:


> Reason I ask is, I have never had pre bled hydros with the right length of tubing out of the box. In fact, I've wondered why a manufacturer would pre bleed brakes other than to test.
> 
> Thanks


Because for most people, bleeding brakes is a dark art....


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

fit and finish looks nice but what about performance? hows the power, modulation, and do they fade, would they be good for a big guy like me at 240lbs? what about a dh/freeride brake maybe a four pot, do they make one? i like the elites


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

david8613 said:


> fit and finish looks nice but what about performance? hows the power, modulation, and do they fade, would they be good for a big guy like me at 240lbs? what about a dh/freeride brake maybe a four pot, do they make one? i like the elites


Since the Usagis are on my personal ride, here's what I think:

Modulation is very good. I'd say at least as good as, or better, than my last set of hydros (Formula Oro K24).

I initially paired them up with Ashima Airotors, but when I swapped for the stock Hygia rotors I noticed an increase in power, along with a more solid feel at the lever.

I haven't taken them on long DH runs, but will try to sort that out soon.

...

The Aspires are their "heavy-duty" brakes, with 24mm pistons. They are mounted on a VooDoo Canzo29 ridden by Cherrybomber (Clyde category) - he should chime in soon with his thoughts.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got to echo what agu is saying about the Usagi brakes. Great modulation and easily adjustable to get the feel how you like them. 

Unfortunately for me I accidentally sprayed mine with some Teflon dry lube when cleaning up my bike and that killed their performance for a while.

Luckily though they're easy enough to get the pads out of. I cleaned the pads in some mineral spirits and then scrubbed both the pads and the rotors with some sand paper. 

While they aren't as strong as they were brand new I figure they'll be good enough until I get some new pads on them. 

Btw I'm still using them with the Windcutter rotors from Pricepoint and they're holding up just fine.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

been running the Aspire's for about 2 rides. 

things to think about: 

1. I'm a retro-grouch, having been traumatized by early gen Juicys which spent more time being bled then being ridden.

2. I'm a Clyde so regular disc brakes will have me go right into the bushes in downhill turns. i've never wanted to go hydraulic since whenever i try the bikes of my ride buddies they never seem to stop me. this may also be because of how they were tuneds since my buddies arent as clydey as i am, but for the high price of hydros i didnt even want to experiment. BB7s have been stopping me well enough (most of the time) so i didnt really see the urge to shift at the time. 

3. ran the Aspire's on shimano centerlock rotors. the smallest size- (that makes em 6? or 7?). 

findings:

Pros.

1. easy install! got it done in no muss no fuss installation in less than an hour (you'll need a torx wrench for the brake handle mounts though. set the pad clearance once and away we went. this is a big factor for someone who doesnt do his own bleeding and is normally all thumbs. 

2. ninja-quiet braking with no howling. not even any *ssssss* noise as you slow down. just stopping power with no sound effects.

3. STOPPING POWER! jamming on the brakes produces fork dive and rear wheel lock. something i have not been able to do on the bb7s. this says a lot for a clyde of my size who weighs in at about 230-245 with equipment. 


Cons: 
1. them's long-*ss levers. as was pointed out to me they are downhill brakes with three finger levers. so to set them for one finger braking you have to set adjust them way inboard on your bars and dial down the reach adjust. this compromises the modulation a bit. Of course thats just my setup preference. modulation and setup would definitely improve if you install them for 2 or three finger braking.

2. slightly chunky when compared to the othe brakes on the hygia roster. I'm chunky too so i dont really mind.  im willing to sacrifice a little weight for something that will stop me when i need to- for Clyde's like me, thats the bottom line. 



So far so good for these brakes. liking them more and more as i do minor setup tuning. 
i'd love to see them in two or one finger levers which would really help my setup. i wonder if Hygia can swap the levers on these too, or if these will work with aftermarket levers out there. 


more inputs as i get more rides in.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I just BIN'ed two more sets, black usagi's and the rare colour option blue elites (which will perfectly match my blue Rotaz hub wheelset I just finished for my next 650B build).


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

celly said:


> Look who's talking.


Didn't you guys lock him in the Wheels forum while I was gone?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> I just BIN'ed two more sets, black usagi's and the rare colour option blue elites (which will perfectly match my blue Rotaz hub wheelset I just finished for my next 650B build).


When the pisc coming D8 :ihih:


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

the blue ones sure look nice! too bad Hygia TW stopped making them already.

here's another short review of the Usagis from another rider over here:

"Put on almost 100k on the new brakes and I'm liking them more and more. Great modulation and less and less rotor noise as the pads bed in. So far no howling or squealing. Good power, no vibration and good lever feel.

Haven't tried them in the mud and rain yet so we'll see how that goes when the time comes."

Rider was a Formula die-hard, FWIW.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Been talking to Hygia the last couple days.
I originally asked some questions about the USAGI's (if the bolts were ti, carbon levers, etc.)
well they didn't answer any of my questions on those, but they did send me this picture of a new brake called SLP the Lever, caliper, and rotor weigh 258.6g (no hose or bolts).
I'm not sure by how much, but according to him it is lighter than the USAGI.







"We will provide the SLP model next month.
The lever is geometric design, the weight is same as carbon lever.
We don't use any carbon and titanium bolts on brake.
You could use the titanium bolts on brake to make it become lighter."
That is what Alan from Hygia told me.
I'm thinkin' I can get these things pretty light, with some Ti/alu. bolts, maybe see if i can get a carbon reservoir cap made, some alligator rotors.
EDIT: after looking at Lite-bikes.de it looks like these stock, are definitely lighter than XTR (which aren't that light), pretty sure they are lighter than Juicy Ultimates, and it looks like they may be around the weight of magura marta sl's, and that's the SLP's stock, without any tuning.
EDIT #2: comparing the pictures of the USAGI's, and the SLP's it looks like most of the weight savings is probably from the caliper and the rotor.


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

Did you get a weight limit on them? I'll let you guys be the guinea pigs, but if they work well, I might take a harder look at them........just concerned since I am a big pig here......


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

If that's a picture of the SLP then it looks like they went with the Unibody caliper similar to how they have it set up on the elites. 

The Usagi uses two blocks that are sealed together. 

I suppose this makes for a stronger brake caliper and also lighter due to being able to exclude a bit of material. 

Hmm they sure do look nice. Can't wait till we get some more shots of them. Also curious as to what the market price will be. 

As for me I'm still quite happy with my Usagi brakes. Get lots of compliments and people are amazed by the value and weight. Haven't had any issues with them other than a stupid mistake where I got a little happy with some lube. Took the pads off (Extremely easy) cleaned them and scrubbed the rotors down. They were back to rocking after that.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Popper252 said:


> If that's a picture of the SLP then it looks like they went with the Unibody caliper similar to how they have it set up on the elites.
> 
> The Usagi uses two blocks that are sealed together.
> 
> I suppose this makes for a stronger brake caliper and also lighter due to being able to exclude a bit of material.


My thoughts exactly.

Good to hear your still liking your USAGI's. I am _highly_ considering these now.

Also, the rotor in the picture weighs 80g (according to Hygia) so 259g - 80g rotor = 179g + approx. 23g for jagwire hose = 202g approx. but I just realized that's without things to fit the hose to lever and caliper, so probably around juicy ultimate weight. and then do some bolt tuning and maybe it would be close to the magura marta in weight.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Also have to factor in the weight of the fluid itself. Not sure how much that would run you. But either way those are really light. And if the prices of their current models are any indication these should be much less pricey than something like a Formula or Magura Brake set. 

The olives and other assorted hose hardware shouldn't weigh more than a few grams at most. 

While this is purely speculation the new brakes should weigh about 30-50 grams less per end than the Usagi's and should theoretically be a bit stronger/durable. Not a bad way to save up to 100 grams. 

Not too shabby


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Popper252 said:


> Also have to factor in the weight of the fluid itself.


Oh

my

gawd


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Monte said:


> Oh
> 
> my
> 
> gawd


lol what?

The man wants an accurate weight! YOU MUST FACTOR EVERYTHING!!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Popper252 said:


> Also have to factor in the weight of the fluid itself. Not sure how much that would run you. But either way those are really light. And if the prices of their current models are any indication these should be much less pricey than something like a Formula or Magura Brake set.
> 
> The olives and other assorted hose hardware shouldn't weigh more than a few grams at most.
> 
> ...


Didn't think about fluid, it shouldn't be too much though.
That's about what I was thinking for weight savings over the usagi's. 
Can't wait for these to come out now.. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get some.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

COLINx86 said:


> Didn't think about fluid, it shouldn't be too much though.
> That's about what I was thinking for weight savings over the usagi's.
> Can't wait for these to come out now.. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get some.


Popper252 is well schooled in weighing everything. :eekster:


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ha ya I can thank jakepay for my UGI and the occasional streak of weight weenieism


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

COLINx86 said:


> Didn't think about fluid, it shouldn't be too much though.
> That's about what I was thinking for weight savings over the usagi's.
> Can't wait for these to come out now.. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get some.


Hehe! And I thought my USAGIs were light!

As Popper said, it looks like a they mated the Elite caliper to an Usagi lever, and gently massaged both to trim away some fat.

Rotors do look nice too, I guess their "floating" model is a bit heavier than this one...


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

I currently have BB7's. Can I use the aspires with avid's CPS mounting system and use my current rotors 185/160 G3CS?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally received our first batch of Hygia brakes. Aside from the Usagis we also have some Elites - with redesigned levers and in silver, gold and red. We also spec'd our brakes with stainless steel lines.

We also have an Elite Carbon on hand for testing.




























FYI, Hygia's updated their website as well: www.hygia.com.tw


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

agu said:


> Finally received our first batch of Hygia brakes. Aside from the Usagis we also have some Elites - with redesigned levers and in silver, gold and red. We also spec'd our brakes with stainless steel lines.
> 
> We also have an Elite Carbon on hand for testing.


Are you the US distributor??


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Dogonfr - sorry, we aren't. We're just the Philippine distributor


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

when will the SLP be available?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

agu said:


> Dogonfr - sorry, we aren't. We're just the Philippine distributor


Cool!! good of you to keep people up to date with the product and answer questions. :rockon:


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Time for my review of my Hygia Usagi brakes. They took their first ride yesterday after a rather frustrating start.

1) Unboxing: DISASTER! The front brake was already leaking DOT 4 in the packaging. The pads were contaminated, the whole thing was a mess. I took everything out, quickly cleaned it with alcohol, and troubleshot the issue. Aside from the leak, everything was nicely packaged. As stated before there is no manual...but who needs one!

2) Build quality: NOT GOOD! It took me 30 days to get my USAGI's, so I sure as **** wasn't going to send them back and wait another 30 days...so it was disassemble time to figure out the issue. The leak was coming from between the two blocks that come together and make the caliper. I took out the pads, threw them in some alcohol, and took everything apart. There is a little black washer between the two blocks that the DOT 4 flows through, which wasn't sealing properly and allowing a leak. I took the o-ring out, and dug through my O-ring graveyard. I didn't find anything that fit, so it was back to the drawing board. On closer inspection there was some paint contamination on the surfaces of the caliper that are supposed to come together, so I gently sanded away any paint. After getting things nice and smooth, I used the original O-ring and re-assembled. Since there was no DOT 4 left in the system, I had to keep my fingers crossed and move onto bleeding.

3) Bleeding: NOT GOOD AGAIN...but not bad!: Since I fully expected to slap these onto my bike and not need to bleed them, I didn't have the proper fittings for bleeding. All of my bike repairs are performed late at night after work, and with multiple beers hanging around, so needless to say there was no trip to an auto store to try to find the fittings. I have about 1000 various sizes of tubing and syringes around, and always have DOT fluid laying around, so I managed to bleed everything without the fittings. HUGE pain in the butt, but I made it happen. Bleeding with the fittings would be a walk in the park, so I cannot complain too much (although the need for additional parts is annoying).

4) Attempted #2: Squeeze the freshly bled brake.....success! No more leaking, no more sadness. Threw the pads back on (stole non-contaminated ones from my past brakes) and slapped it on the bike for a test ride.

5) Test Ride: My rotors are the 6 inch Alligator Windcutters....not the best rotors, but light and cheap. My previous brakes were XT's that were about 2 years old, but routine maintenance had been performed. With the Windcutters the braking power was about the same. Not as powerful as my XT's when they were new, but slightly more powerful than the old and decrepit version. My test of power is basically...can I flip myself over the bars if I want to...and how easy is that to accomplish? (leaning back behind the seat of course...aka resisting flipping over but still trying to have the brakes do so). With the windcutters it was barely possible, but after switching to the HYGIA rotors I could fairly easily. These are going on my XC race bike, so power is going to be plenty adequate. Would I trust them on my AM/light freeride bike....no! (not that they are designed for this...I wasn't expecting them to be super powerful, just a warning to those who think they can get away with more).

6) Conclusion: DECENT! I had a bad experience with my HYGIA's, but the taste in my mouth is not that bad. They are fully operational, are exactly what I expected power wise, and they feel good in my hand. They are light, and frankly the price was right (provided they work well for you out of the box...the price was not right for me!). The build quality is obviously lacking, and I don't know how durable the lever will be, but once again these are going on my XC race bike which will not see much abuse. Overall I would say these brakes are a good choice for a XC Race bike, or a purely XC rider who doesn't crash/hit the ground often. If you plan on taking the occasional spill, I would be worried about long-term durability.

I would still consider buying these again in the future if I were building another race bike on a budget. If I had more funds, I would probably look elsewhere.

I would be happy to answer any questions/concerns as well!


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

hey i just noticed that the hygia slp disc brakes have been posted on hygias website...trail grit, when will you be offering them?


----------



## TRAILGRIT (Apr 1, 2010)

*Slp Project*

Hi

We have the Super Light Project on trial at the moment!

Meaning we put them on a bike and give them a few months on the trails in Wales and Scotland and have a bit of fun with them! we find this the best way to test things.

We love Hygia but we like to try things before we sell it!!

So as soon as we are happy which we are at the moment we will get them on our web-site.

Tony


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorholguin said:


> hey i just noticed that the hygia slp disc brakes have been posted on hygias website...trail grit, when will you be offering them?


Your killin me Doc, :lol: :cornut:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

y0Bailey... which ebay seller did you get your usagi's from. I always go to BMW7236 myself and so far 5 brakesets (3 Elite, 2 Usagi) have arrived without any leakage issues. Also he ONLY ships via EMS Postage and anywhere on earth is usually less than 10 days. Maybe if you were stationed on the ISS I could see EMS taking a month.


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Your killin me Doc, :lol: :cornut:


why dog?:aureola: :aureola:


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

A question on power.

Elite vs USAGI? These would be going on a AM/Trail bike on the west coast. Long DH trails.

Not looking for Saint style ultimate stopping power, looking for XT level. I used a bike that had XT's and 6 inch rotors for a race event in Whistler last season and I was mostly happy other than I would have run an 8 inch front and 7 inch rear rotors. Not looking for comments on the rotors as the ones that come with them will likely go into the parts bin or onto a commuter bike.


----------



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

I ordered a pair of Usagi's from Ebay for a bike I am putting together for my daughter. This is going to be a small frame and I will most likely need to cut some of the length out of the hose. I have never had to cut the hoses on hydros before and was wondering what is the best tool for the job at a reasonable price? My other bikes have come with brakes already installed so I have never had to mess them.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorholguin said:


> why dog?:aureola: :aureola:


Your mind is constantly wagging from side to side trying to find the ultimate, all good brother. :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MHinvest said:


> I ordered a pair of Usagi's from Ebay for a bike I am putting together for my daughter. This is going to be a small frame and I will most likely need to cut some of the length out of the hose. I have never had to cut the hoses on hydros before and was wondering what is the best tool for the job at a reasonable price? My other bikes have come with brakes already installed so I have never had to mess them.


Their are many different ways to cut hydro hose most will require inserting something like a pick to the ID of the hose to make it round again. Wire cutter, hose cutter, razor blade, Dremel, meat cleaver pick your weapon. Be sure to have any compression fittings, ferrule at hand if needed and you may need to bleed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I shold be able to manage that. Anyone have a link to a good bleed kit at a reasonable price?

Will let everyone know how long it takes to get them when they arrive. I purchased mine from seller i-bike BIN for $154.99 shipped. He has the cheapest price and the only one offering these in black that I can find.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MHinvest said:


> Thanks for the reply. I shold be able to manage that. Anyone have a link to a good bleed kit at a reasonable price?
> 
> Will let everyone know how long it takes to get them when they arrive. I purchased mine from seller i-bike BIN for $154.99 shipped. He has the cheapest price and the only one offering these in black that I can find.


The catch to a bleed kit is the fittings for either the caliper or master cylinder or both otherwise its all available at the local supermarket or hardware store. Here is a great link to bleeding Hayes brakes but it pretty much works for 97% of the MTB brakes on the market. :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=415647


----------



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

Received my Usagi's today only 12 days from purchase. First impressions are very good for $155 shipped. Brakes were easy to install, quiet, and plenty of power. They feel just as good as the XTR's on my own bike. I am using center lock XTR rotors as these were already mounted on the rims for this bike. These are going on a budget lightweight build for my daughter who is only about 100lbs so they are not going to be pushed to hard. I would purchase these again for myself or any build.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't find the exact forum to ask this question - so will ask here any help / advice appreciated. I bought some Formula disc brakes from JensensUSA they forgot to send the front brake adapter, I aksed for this to be sent on and they told me they don't have it in stock, they then said brake adapters are "Interchangeable" I have a Hayes adapter and it looks to me to be adaptable alright - can anyone advise if it is alright to go ahead and chage using the Hayes adapter for Formula brakes ?


----------



## c_rex (Aug 19, 2009)

no offense but ... you're using a Hygia brake thread to ask whether you can use Hayes adapters for Formula brakes? o.0
You have the Hayes part... try it out man. If it works- shaboing! If not- contact Formula. Git 'er done!
Best of luck to ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2006)

Would take a lot more than that to offend me dude ! Thanks for advice/reply.


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

i just saw the SLP on Ebay for $178 but the weight was not shown. Any idea of what the actual weight of the system is?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

SLP: 268 grams according to the Hygia site: http://www.hygia.com.tw/prod-brake01-5.htm

Tim


----------



## Obi-Juan (Mar 23, 2009)

I´m really interested in references from people that have used the Hygia Elites and have also used either SLX or XT, to know how they compare. I recently had the chance to try them on a friend´s bike and I really liked the feeling of the lever and felt the braking power to be really outstanding, but I really didn´t had the chance to test them extensively… 
They look great and the weight without being a decisive factor is nice… Hope to get some good feedback so I can upgrade from my stock Tecktros, thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## mowflow (May 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a set of Hygia Elites for a XC build that I'll be starting soon. Only thing stopping me is that I can get a set of Avid Elixir 5s for exactly the same price. The Elixir 5s get rave reviews from users and they feel nice when I tried them on a friends bike. I've never owned Avids but I know that loads of people found Juicys to be a pain over time. I can't find anyone local that's got Hygia brakes so it's a bit of an unknown to me. Dilema.


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

Any updates on the SLPs?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorholguin said:


> Any updates on the SLPs?


You still lookin for brakes. :ihih:


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

I have not bought them because I have not been able to ride my bike for a few months. I will probably be able to ride some this coming month. I am also waiting on the new Ashima Pancake disc brakes.


----------



## mowflow (May 20, 2010)

Got an email from Trail Grit today saying the SLPs will be available next month for £149.99.


----------



## Albert Thang (Jul 5, 2010)

*Hygia SLP weights (2010 model)*

Hi all,

I just received my SLP from the LBS. Attached photos show their actual weight on a digital scale. I have just written to Hygia regarding the 35-65 grams difference in claimed and actual weights, but I am guessing that they did not include the brake hoses in the claimed weight. Will update you all if I were to receive any reply from them. Hope this helps.


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

Wow...the brakes look awesome but the weights are way off from what we expected. However, the price for these puppies are quite affordable. Lets see what happens with ashimas pancakes. They are taking way too long to come out. Thanks for the pics. Whats the actual price on these puppies? One more question, will there be a carbon lever option?perhaps that can shed a few more grams and make some of us happier lol.


----------



## Albert Thang (Jul 5, 2010)

*Additional Pictures of SLP weights.*

Here are two more photos: first one showing the full front and rear setup weights. Yes it is heavy, but it is still lighter and cheaper than XTR. The main selling points are that the hygias use the same brake pads as the XTRs, and they are lighter. But durability and modulation in the long run, well, only time will tell. These first batches will inevitably have some problems.

We can save some weight by using the Ashima postmount adapters, as well as Ti bolts, that will bring down another 35 grams or so from the overall weight. The supplied ones are heavy! And you may use Ashima AU01 to put in a 140mm rotor in the rear to bring down another 15 grams or so if using the alligator 140mm windcutter rotors.

Another thing, I got a reply (very quick indeed) from hygia regarding the weight difference: The second picture shows that they weight just the front assembly of master cylinder + rotor + caliper, but without the hose. They claim that Shimano also weigh their brakes this way. In other words, their claims are quite true, to a certain extend.

Hope these helps. Will be mounting them on today, fingers crossed no problems after this.


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

By any chance, do you guys happen to know the sizes of the following bolts on the slps:
1. 4 bolts of the red plate
2. 1 bolt that fixes the brake to the handlebar
3. 1 bolt that fixes the lever to the cylinder.
4. 6 bolts for the rotor.

I am planning on switching the stock bolts for titanium.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorholguin said:


> By any chance, do you guys happen to know the sizes of the following bolts on the slps:
> 1. 4 bolts of the red plate
> 2. 1 bolt that fixes the brake to the handlebar
> 3. 1 bolt that fixes the lever to the cylinder.
> ...


Howdy their Doc looks like nobody has a clue. Their are ways to cheat vernier calipers using a crescent wrench for the width then measure with a ruler. As for the length measurements are from the head seat to the bottom. :thumbsup:

http://www.shoppingsense.ca/convert_mm_to_inches.htm


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rotor bolts are M5x10mm(12mm also works)


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

I was very interested in the SLP, but it apears that they don't have pad contact adjustment.

This is unfortunate, since all there other models do (and the lever looks the same as the usagi). Looks like I may have to go for the USAGI, is anyone using these with 180mm rotors, they only seem to come with 160mm's


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

Can we have some feedback from those who have bought the slps?


----------



## mnsterS4 (May 12, 2008)

Planning on purchasing the Hygia SLPs. With the reviews saying that the brakes will perform better with steel braided housing, does anyone know where to get the housing adaptors to connect to the brake.

I have a pair of Jenson Hydroflow housing for avid brakes. Since these are not widely known, it's hard to troubleshoot. Should these be comparable to the Marta SL's since they do look similar?


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

hello how is going the tests to these brakes? i had bought ones but still wayting from them !!


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

These look decent but after my trial with clarks brakes and their epic failure I dont know that I will ever go with anything other than hayes, avid, or shimano again


----------



## Spaceman-Spiff (Jun 5, 2007)

Prostreet513 said:


> These look decent but after my trial with clarks brakes and their epic failure I dont know that I will ever go with anything other than hayes, avid, or shimano again


I got feed up of Avid Juicy 7 and their Turkey warble and I purchased the Hygia Elite. I would say that Hygia and Clarks are not in the same league.

Hygia is Taiwanese, CNC machined, very good craftmanship and durable anodized. I still have to try them in the trail, but red anodized look very nice in my black Stumpy.

Clarks says "designed in UK", but looks like very bad quality chineese crap. I would never try them.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

@agu how do the various hygia models compare to the shimano m595? performance wise.

I'm thinking aspire or elite. does anyone have feedback in comparison to a common set of brakes that didn't feel like a POS to begin with?

the bling factor on most hygia models is waay up


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I never even heard of Hygia brakes until I came across this thread, but I am interested in them now.
My Stroker Trails have been nothing but one problem after another, but that's over now because they have failed completely. I was thinking of XT M775s as a first replacement choice and Avid Elixir 5s as second choice, but these Hygias look interesting.
I don't know much about them, which model would be best for my Trance X? Elite, Aspire, Usagi? I'm about 190lbs. and do mostly trail riding, no major hucking, but I do live in the mountains, so there are some downhills, for sure. I was thinking I'd use my Hayes 180F/160R rotors and adaptors to start out. Sound like a plan?
Buying them on eBay from China seems kind of sketch, but for the price, it seems like it might be worth a chance.


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

i am going from avid juicy 5 to hygia SLP, and i am pleased with my juicy 5, but the eight 40% more than the hygia SLP, and for the new bike, weight matter a lot so i will try these, they arrive next week so ill post some news.


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

Disc newbie here. I have got my very first disc brakes - Hygia SLP. They look nice but when I compare them to my retired Extralite V's I can see why they are so cheap - no fancy CNC machining. Also MC clamp is highly oversized and M6(!) steel bolt plus two M5 steel lever bolts - I'll definitely change them to Alu and save cca 10g.

Now, I have couple of questions for the disc brake experts:

*1. I would like to change hoses to black. Are all hoses the same or I have to buy Hygia hose? If not what is the lightweight alternative.
2. When rebleeding could I mix DOT fluids from different manufactures or should I empty out and fill with new fluid?
3. Are hose bushings and inserts reusable?
4. Is there alternative bleeding connector that is compatible with SLP? It's hard to get Hygia original bleeding kit.
5. Can I use IS adapters from other non-Hygia brakes?*

And here are the weights of my SLP system:

MC + caliper + hose + fluid: 224g (front), 240g (rear)
DF-04 160mm rotor: 80g
IS 160mm adapter: 20g (front), 29g (rear)
Caliper bolts (steel): 13g (per side)
Adapter bolts (steel): 12g (per side)
Rotor bolts (steel): 12g (per side)

Sorry, no pics ATM.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

I really don't think the weight of hoses or bolts will make any real difference in weight that you'll notice


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

is there a chance that someone that has the SLP hoses put the measurements of it, or know any lighter hoses?


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

I cut the hose and the measurements are OD 5.4mm and ID 2.5mm.
Removing insert and compression bushing was very tricky because it's not meant to be reusable. :madmax: The point is that when you tighten compression nut it deforms the bushing in the way that the bushing end incise to hose. I managed to straighten bushing so I could reuse it.

Do anyone know if Jagwire HyFlow have the same measurements?


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

They have arrived after long wait, well i am not happy with the hose and bolts weight they are very far away from KCNC X7 and Formula R1 in weight terms, ill leave you some photos without weight i dont have scale at home, but the complete system gave me 755g, well mean while i had ordered a complete TI bolts set. They look nice, lever is a bit short, it is a very cheap set, hope they work well.

https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5917/dsc00943g.jpg

https://img827.imageshack.us/img827/1795/dsc00944g.jpg

https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8986/dsc00945j.jpg


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

Can somebody confirm if a Shimano bleed nipple really fits USAGI?


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to dust this thread off abit.

Seems from Dr Google i found out that Hygia are a small brake subcompany of a large taiwanese forging and blocking company. Lots of people in Taiwan see these brakes as quite high end but are pretty unknown to the rest of the world for some reason, probably cause i can't find anything in the media about them other than being at the Taiwan bike show 2008.

Can't really seem to find much of a difference between the elite and the usagi. Seems the elite was released first and usagi as an improvement on weight and more targeted for he XC scene. I've got one account of a med weight guy using the elites on his AM bike in taiwan (gnarly rooty steep single tracks mostly) and he's happy using 1 finger. I guess if your really concerned there's the aspire brakes which are definately not lacking in the power department.

I think i'll take the dive and get some elites and maybe aspires. Weight is not an issue for me. It'd be good if some of the other guys could give long term updates on their usagi/SLP/aspires!


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

I just put Hygia SLP's on my Prophet and took it for a muddy ride. The brakes worked great! I can't speak to their long-term reliability yet, but they look nice, are quite light, and don't seem to have any problem stopping me.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

toxina said:


> They look nice, lever is a bit short, it is a very cheap set, hope they work well.


Wow - what kind of crazy-short pad life could you possibly get out of a rotor that looks like this? Looks too like you could bend/break it just by looking at it too hard which wouldn't be my own preference out on the trail.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

It is supposed to be for an xc rig and; therefore, isn't intended to see heavy braking.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just to chime in. I've been riding my Usagi brakes hard since I've gotten them. I'm running the windcutter rotors with them and I'm still on my original brake pad set. 
The brakes themselves are holding up wonderfully and I really couldn't ask for anything more out of them. Haven't had a single issue with them. Just reliable and consistent braking. 
You can see my post at the beginning of this thread for pics and stuff. 
They've def. passed the test of time for me. 
I have no qualms recommending these brakes to anyone short of 180-200lbs. If you're bigger than that go with the Elites or try a beefier rotor.


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

Here in Portugal they are unknown, well a importer online shop sells them now, and they are starting to be more heard in main foruns because they are cheap and light all Hygia products, and seems to be very powerfull, acording to direct competitors, my new SLP maybe not in the same leage has the R1 but i got them for 1/4 of the price and they have just more 54gr Than the formula R1, the custom bike im building is not complete so i couldnt test them yet, but ill leave here some coments about Hygia SLP , in relation with my avid J5.


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

I just purchased some SLP's online and they will be hear by November I hope. I currently have center lock Shimano rotors on the bike. Anyone know if these will work well with the brakes or do I need to get some new rotors before they arrive. The rotors I have on the bike right know have only been use 2 times!


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

i think you will have no probs, what matters is size i think, the rotor will have to be 160mm because the hoses that come with SLP's are for 160mm rotors. Other sizes you have to purchase new hoses.


----------



## Ulrikk (Nov 2, 2010)

For those of you who have used them for a while, any experiences on how they perform in rain and low temperatures? I ride my bike through the winter in snow and sub-zero degrees celsius. Have some doubts on how durable they are, although everyone seem pleased with the performance. I'm getting the Elite. It seems a bit weird that there are so few dealerships here in Europe. If they're holding up like they seem to though, the prices are going up.


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

I live in Florida so I don't have much experience in freezing temps. Although earlier this year I took a trip up north and rode around in the snow and they held up just fine. 

I do have plenty of experience with them in torrential downpours and muddy conditions though and they perform just as well as any other disc brake I've had (Juicy Carbons, BB7's, hydraulic Deores). They get gritty when riding around but then a few dabs on the brake cleans the rotor off and they're working fine again. 
Riding in the rain is also a function of the brake pads you're using. Organic pads will wear out much quicker in wet conditions. That said I'm still riding the stock pads from when I purchased these a year ago  

I'm very impressed with these brakes. They feel strong and are really easy to adjust. I'd pick up some SLP's just for the weight savings but the ones I have now are practically still perfect.


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

Ok,

Finally, I will be able to buy the brakes and ride again. I will be picking the SLPs from Ebay tomorrow, but I need to know which set to pick. There are two options the vinyl or plastic (plastic hose) or braided, which happens to cost $30 dollars extra. Which one should I pick? I abused my juicy 7s and they came with vinyl hose, which was Ok, but it has a couple of cuts.

For the past year, I have read about many brakes. I was set on picking Formulas RK which run for $290 front and rear on ebay and happen to be lighter than the slps. However, I rather save the extra $100 for christmas presents.


Finally, I would like to read some more comments from those of you who have had the chance to try the SLPs, and perhaps, let me know whether I am making the right decision or not.


Best Wishes and Happy Holidays,


Doc


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

I am asuming you mean the RX brakes by formula... they are not lighter then the SLP's. The RX come in at 351g vs 268g for the SLP's. The SLP's are really nice though. Probably do not have the stopping power the RX's have but plenty for most riders. I definatly think they are worth the price. Go for the braided hose if you can afford it, I think it is supposed to help with the braking power and if it does not at least it looks cooler, besides adding some stainless steal lines later is a bear. The brakes look and feel good to, not as beefy and solid feeling as my XT's but still good. They look a whole lot better then my xt's. Very easy to tune as well. When you see how easy they made everything work, you'll ask yourself why all the other guys are making things look so difficult. Good luck and keep us posted with your results.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

doctorholguin said:


> Ok,
> 
> Finally, I will be able to buy the brakes and ride again. I will be picking the SLPs from Ebay tomorrow, but I need to know which set to pick. There are two options the vinyl or plastic (plastic hose) or braided, which happens to cost $30 dollars extra. Which one should I pick? I abused my juicy 7s and they came with vinyl hose, which was Ok, but it has a couple of cuts.
> 
> ...


OK, so check my signature... I am biased  , but here is what I think FWIW:

SLP is a nice brake for XC. I have tried to push the limits for a Super D here in BC and they over heated. Switched them to my SS and rode the same trails and they work really well. Like them a lot.

If you are riding a lot of elevation change (ie longer descents but _not_ DH) the Elite would be a better way to go. Still light and less overheating. This is what ended up on my Super D bike and they work great. :thumbsup:


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone else have time on the SLPs? Are they up for aggressive, rocky, rooty, tough XC or is USAGI or Elite a better model? Anyone had fade or lost feedback on these brakes? I'm 175-180# on the bike and ride rigid SS. SSteel leads me to believe this may be too much for the SLPs.

I can't discern from the posts or Hygia website, are the SLS literally a combination of a USAGI lever and Elite caliper or is it not so simple? 

What is the length of the Elite lever from the clamp to the end of the lever? They look like they take up a decent amount of bar space.

These brakes look great!

Thanks for the input!

Jeremy


----------



## yeloblammo (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone have any input on how easy these brakes are to bleed?
I have to disconnect the hose to route it through the brake line supports on my frame.


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

I ordered a set of Elite's to replace my very old Julie's. Should get them early next week... Thanks SSteel!

Question. How easy/hard is the set up on an IS mount? All mounting is included, but is there anything I should watch out for?


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

penn_rider said:


> I ordered a set of Elite's to replace my very old Julie's. Should get them early next week... Thanks SSteel!
> 
> Question. How easy/hard is the set up on an IS mount? All mounting is included, but is there anything I should watch out for?


Easy. The calipers themselves are post style (bolted onto IS adapters) and therefore they have a small amount of side-to-side adjustment to center over the rotor. Much easier than old -style IS mount calipers where you had to shim them over to be "drag" free.
The only thing I would do is apply your own blue loctite to the bolts, the stuff from the factory is a very minimal application.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

yeloblammo said:


> Anyone have any input on how easy these brakes are to bleed?
> I have to disconnect the hose to route it through the brake line supports on my frame.


They are not too difficult; it is a lot like old Hayes Mag brakes. Push new DOT4 in the caliper port and force air up and out the Master Cylinder port.
Sometimes if you are brave and quick you can disconnect and reconnect the brakes without needing a bleed. Pays to be lucky though.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

JST169 said:


> Anyone else have time on the SLPs? Are they up for aggressive, rocky, rooty, tough XC or is USAGI or Elite a better model? Anyone had fade or lost feedback on these brakes? I'm 175-180# on the bike and ride rigid SS. SSteel leads me to believe this may be too much for the SLPs.
> 
> I can't discern from the posts or Hygia website, are the SLS literally a combination of a USAGI lever and Elite caliper or is it not so simple?
> 
> ...


If you are riding rigid SS the SLPs would be fine. I was using them on a 37lb freeride bike doing a Super-D (none of which they were designed for). XC is the right application.
The Elites would be a fine choice as well.
The Elites are 90mm from inside edge of clamp to lever end and 107mm from outside of the clamp to lever end.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

SSteel said:


> If you are riding rigid SS the SLPs would be fine. I was using them on a 37lb freeride bike doing a Super-D (none of which they were designed for). XC is the right application.
> The Elites would be a fine choice as well.
> The Elites are 90mm from inside edge of clamp to lever end and 107mm from outside of the clamp to lever end.


Great information, thank you!

Sounds like the SLP are a good choice for my needs, but I'm still unsure if I shouldn't go for the Elite for more power, color options, split lever clamp and carbon lever. I ride typical east coast USA (PA), rocky, rooty, sometimes muddy trails, with downhills not longer than a maybe three minutes at best.

Is there a carbon lever option for the SLP? Do you have the same lever clamp to lever tip measurements for the SLP? I wish they came in the Celedon/silver color.

Thank you,

Jeremy


----------



## Mucker (Feb 14, 2004)

SSteel

What are the fittings(olives, inserts, bleed kit fittings) that the SLPs and other hygia's use? I was thinking of getting a set and I would like to upgrade the lines to a kevlar braided line and I would also like to have or be able to get replacement parts in case something happened to the lines.

Thanks


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

JST169 said:


> Great information, thank you!
> 
> Is there a carbon lever option for the SLP? Do you have the same lever clamp to lever tip measurements for the SLP? I wish they came in the Celedon/silver color.
> 
> ...


There is no carbon lever for the SLP. Also please note that if you like a reach adjustment on your brakes to run the lever close to the bar, you need the Elite brakes NOT the Elite Carbon (no reach adjust screw on carbon levers).

SLP looks like 68mm inside of clamp-to-lever-tip and 80mm on the outside of the clamp.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

Mucker said:


> SSteel
> 
> What are the fittings(olives, inserts, bleed kit fittings) that the SLPs and other hygia's use? I was thinking of getting a set and I would like to upgrade the lines to a kevlar braided line and I would also like to have or be able to get replacement parts in case something happened to the lines.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.

*[Edit] Mucker found this picture (that I missed) of the fitting kit:*


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

SSteel said:


> Also please note that if you like a reach adjustment on your brakes to run the lever close to the bar, you need the Elite brakes NOT the Elite Carbon (no reach adjust screw on carbon levers).


OOOH, that's a key piece of information. Thank you. I wonder what the reasoning behind lack of reach adjustment on the carbon lever was. Seems kind of odd.

I appreciate your help, SSteel. Got to figure out what I want to do.

Jeremy


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

Me too... Did not notice that the Elite carbons miss the reach adjustment... I will let you know what they feel like. Not terribly worried since my Julies lacked the same option...


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

penn_rider said:


> Me too... Did not notice that the Elite carbons miss the reach adjustment... I will let you know what they feel like. Not terribly worried since my Julies lacked the same option...


Good news is that the aluminum lever (& reach screw) is transferable to the Carbon model if you hate the setup.

Personally I like having the levers way out... I brake less that way.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Another happy customer here, have a set of Elite with Carbon levers


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

SSteel said:


> Good news is that the aluminum lever (& reach screw) is transferable to the Carbon model if you hate the setup.
> 
> Personally I like having the levers way out... I brake less that way.


Yeah, I hear your point. I've got small hands, though, and have always had to pull the levers in on the brakes I've run (since the cantilever days). No big deal, really. I'll save a few bucks and only gain a few grams.


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

Just received my set of Usagi brakes (from seller Evaevamei) and while the price was most proper, it came with a matched set 160mm rear caliper adapters. Its not a huge deal and I've just sourced a 180mm rotor, but I was a bit torqued about it last night.

Where can I order/find all the bits and pieces that are needed for bleeding? I'm a rank noob at it but feel pretty comfortable with the principles behind it all.


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

It is my understanding they come standard with 160. I am fine with that, no real need to go to a larger size for XC


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

Sure sure, but a 160mm rear adapter becomes a front 180mm adapter if installed on an front IS mount. This meant that I either had to get a new rotor or a new adapter since the kit came with two 160mm rear adapters and two 160mm rotors. 

So I chose a bigger rotor. Bigger is better right?


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I've just ordered a set of SLPs for an upcoming build. Price/weight was too good to pass up.


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks SSteel! Received the brakes a couple of days ago but will have to wait a bit to mount. Dealing with a flooded condo at the moment. The rear line looks long enough, maybe just a little shorter than the one that is on there. They also look like they are braided. If so, an un planned bonus! I will post up photos and reviews soon...

Thanks again....


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

*What rotors are you guys using?*

What rotors are you guys using?

http://www.hygia.com.tw/prod-rotors.htm

The Hygia site shows they offer four rotors, but no real mention of which rotor comes stock with each brake.

There was discussion in this thread AGAINST using non-Hygia rotors. I believe the poster used Shimano and had a drastic decrease in braking power.

Any logical reason to believe one Hygia rotor is superior in durability or power over the others? I notice the DF03 rotor is 2.0mm thick, while the others are 1.8mm. I wonder if the DF03 is designed specifically for a certain brake model.

Anyone use the DF05 that looks similar to Hope's current "Tech X2" rotor?

Thanks for the input!

Jeremy


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks to SSteel for quick delivery of small parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bike King MX (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the Hope X2 mini pro brakeset for my bike, when they arrived I noticed that the front caliper rubbed with my Crank Brothers Cobalt wheel, (Mounted on a Fox F32 fork) I couldn't fix the problem so I opted to change the brakes since that was cheaper than change the fork or the wheelset... I was looking for the right brakeset when a friend told me about the Hygia Elite brakes... I found them to be a very good product, this is the actual setup for my Elites: Front brake: Carbon lever - 690 MM PVC hose - DF04 rotor - 338 grams. Rear Brake: Carbon lever - 1240 MM PVC hose - DF04 rotor - 352 grams. My first choice was the celadon color (XTR GRAY) but when I saw the gold ones, I couldn't take my hands of of them... I also bought the gold colored bolts for the rotors! The Elites are powerful, light, and full rebuildable!
Similar products used: Shimano XTR, Avid Ultimate, Avid Elixir CR (The worst brakeset ever, that's why I didn't try the XX's)


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

where can i get a bleedkit for the hygia usagis???

thanks


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

a link will be much appreciated,

thanks again.

So far my hygias work great except I need a bleed kit since i mistakenly pressed the lever without the rotors or the yellow spacers on the caliper:madman:


----------



## Bike King MX (Jan 28, 2011)

jasonub said:


> a link will be much appreciated,
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> So far my hygias work great except I need a bleed kit since i mistakenly pressed the lever without the rotors or the yellow spacers on the caliper:madman:


You can use the Avid bleed kit, I have both of them, Hygia and Avid, and Avid will work with the Usagis and Elites.


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

Bike King MX said:


> You can use the Avid bleed kit, I have both of them, Hygia and Avid, and Avid will work with the Usagis and Elites.


thank you ill try to score on my lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Just did a little write up of the Hygia SLPs in the weight weenies section. I've only put a few 100ks on them so far, but really like them. For $200 plus another $100 in lightweight parts you can get a sub 650g brakeset.

I also made some carbon fiber brake levers as I feel the SLP pressed aluminum lever is the only week point in an otherwise good design (the alu lever is exceeding light though).


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just ran across this thread. Like most others, never heard of these things... 

Need to upgrade the old bb7s on my new build (ran out of cash). I'm liking the SLPs since I am a lightweight. Hard to argue with that price.


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

I've got a set of Usagis and I'd like to run a 180mm rotor on a post-mount fork (Reba), is there an available adapter or preferred brand that I should look to? TIA!


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

Got myself a set of Elites with steel braided cables. My first set of hydros so i dont have much to compare to but i'd say my experience is like most of the posts already here.

- lots of power
- good modulation
- heaps of adjustability at the handles (reach and contact point)

Not sure about weight, dont really give a rats behind about +/- 100g. I don't feel a negative difference so i'm happy
Haven't had to bleed yet, good i guess
Lots of stop power from the get go and even more when they bedded in. Only needed a dozen or so hard stops to run in.

Ok enought of what everyone's already read. One thing i'm surprised no one has mentioned is the chunky-ness of the handle. There's no way you can run these inboard of your shifters unless you have your shifters vertical. Probably no biggie for most but i really like 1 finger braking and these brakes definately have the power to stop with just one finger.

Oh and i got bleeding needles from my ebay seller, just had to ask.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

So after reading thru all the threads about these brakes, I still could not find the answer I am looking for. I have the Elites with SS hoses and I need to shorten them. What brand of olives and barbs do I need to do this? What brand of adapter do I need to bleed them? Is this the same as an Avid nipple? I don't want to take all of this apart and not have the proper parts and have my bike down for weeks on end. (or even days) 

Help? Anyone?

Brenda


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I have looked into olives and barbs for the Hygia SLPs (probably the same across all the Hygia brakes, but who knows?) and so far I have not been able to match them to any of the other major brake suppliers. The olives look similar to some other brands, but the nipples have a chamfered leading edge with an O-ring. Magura, Hayes and Avid look different. I am in the process of trying to get some from a Hygia reseller.

For the bleed kit, the Hygia's use the same bleed hole size and thread as Avid so just get one of the Avid kits from fleabay - here's the bleed kit that I got - all $15 worth and it works well.

Alternatively, you can get the Hygia bleed kit with a pair of barbs and olives for about $30 from whomever you got the Elites from.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

Tame Ape said:


> I've got a set of Usagis and I'd like to run a 180mm rotor on a post-mount fork (Reba), is there an available adapter or preferred brand that I should look to? TIA!


Probably too late with this answer...

Any manufacturer that does a true 180mm (ie *not *Avid @185mm) should make an adapter that will work.
Hygia makes an adapter, PM me if you cannot find something suitable...


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

motochick said:


> So after reading thru all the threads about these brakes, I still could not find the answer I am looking for. I have the Elites with SS hoses and I need to shorten them. What brand of olives and barbs do I need to do this? What brand of adapter do I need to bleed them? Is this the same as an Avid nipple? I don't want to take all of this apart and not have the proper parts and have my bike down for weeks on end. (or even days)
> 
> Help? Anyone?
> 
> Brenda


Hygia makes their own nipples and they are available from me, shoot me a PM.

*I have not confirmed this*, but I am told by a dealer that the barb/nipples are very similar to Formula...* I would not try a substitution unless you are very sure/very skilled at disc brake maintenance*. Always go with stock equipment when it comes to a safety device. 

Avid bleed kits work with Hygia. I sell the Hygia kits and they are nothing special just 2 syringes, 2 tubes and 2 fittings.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anybody knows where to buy an aftermarket lever foe the Usagi's? I'm looking for longer length ones to increase the leverage ratio. Thanks.


----------



## yeloblammo (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm looking to get a set of hygia's but haven't decided on a model yet. 

One question I have before I buy:

Will I be able to disconnect the brake line to feed through my frame's brake mount ( they are through-hole design).
How about the stainless lines?


PS. I had bought a set of formula brakes and the lines have a crimped banjo on the end so I can't feed through the brake line mounts. Doh!


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

yeloblammo said:


> I'm looking to get a set of hygia's but haven't decided on a model yet.
> 
> One question I have before I buy:
> 
> ...


Have you thought about cutting you mounts off? and installing them with zip ties and other frame adapters.


----------



## yeloblammo (Jun 4, 2007)

Senor StrongBad said:


> Have you thought about cutting you mounts off? and installing them with zip ties and other frame adapters.


I wouldn't consider this an option.


----------



## Bike King MX (Jan 28, 2011)

yeloblammo said:


> I wouldn't consider this an option.


Buy a replacement olive and insert kit ($5.00), cut the hose and bleed it once they are installed. (You CAN cut the stainless hose too, just use a sharp cutter)


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

Check out these options. I had a similar set up on my Cdale becuase the lines would not run through. They worked great

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...-The-Gripper-Bolt-On-Hydraulic-Hose-Guide.htm

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_175027_-1_201521_10000_202419


----------



## penn_rider (Oct 5, 2010)

Long overdue thanks to SSteel! Elites are all mounted up and working great! I can only compare them to the original Julies, but man oh man am I more than pleased. Now to put some more serious time in,, rain bad, sun good...


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all,

first post here on MTBR, so i will make it a doozy!!

I race cyclocross (amongst other bikes), and i am of the belief that a front disc brake will be better for that application than Canti's, so, being the mechanical nut that i am, i am going to do a mullet set up for my CX bike (2010 Yeti Arc-x). 

Ok... stop laughing.... 

So i ordered a set of the Hygia Usagi's with their superlite rotors that i will use the front brake from to accomplish this (prefered them over the SLP's), and the Trigon MTB disc fork (which weighs the same as my Easton EC90x) since i could not find their cross specific fork anywhere. But back to the brakes, I have a few questions if you dont mind, here we go.

The rotors will be 160mm, will that be to much stop power for a CX bike, should i go to 140mm front rotor?? If i should, what adaptor should i use??

I will be changing out all the hardware to TI that i can (weight), should i change the hose to Jagwire HyFlow (better modulation, weight??) or will it not be worth the effort since it is a short length assembly.

Will i need a different adaptor for the 160 front or will that come with the kit?

thanks for reading this and replying in advance, really looking forward to the engineering to get this to work, love weird challenges. If i can think of anymore crazy stuff to ask, i hope you don't mind me throwing it out there.

I guess that will be it for now. Be easy on me, this IS my first time....

Oh and thanks to the guy that did a stellar breakdown of the SLR's and posted it with idea's on how to shave weight!! That little web diddy rocked!!!


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I've never owed a CX so take this for what its worth.


Rudedog55 said:


> .....The rotors will be 160mm, will that be to much stop power for a CX bike, should i go to 140mm front rotor?? If i should, what adaptor should i use??....


Yes considering the width of tires you are going to use, 140mm rotors will still probably overpower them. I did a lazy google search and couldn't find a manufacturer websites but _generally_ without an adapter (direct mount to the fork) the smallest rotor is usually 160mm so your decision maybe moot in the end.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Rudedog55 said:


> ...
> Oh and thanks to the guy that did a stellar breakdown of the SLR's and posted it with idea's on how to shave weight!! That little web diddy rocked!!!


Cheers mate.

I am not aware of any way to run a 140mm front rotor. As Ratt says the smallest rotor a post mount fork can handle is 160mm. I've not used the Usagi's, but if the modulation is anything like the SLPs (ie. superb) then you should have no problems with over-powering a CX width front tyre.

Weigh your front brake line. I just made some new brake lines using lightweight 20g/m hose and the total weight for the front came in at 22g.


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

Hygia SLP 160mm rotors are pure beauties, and are sexy as hell, but the rest of the brakes proved to be no good - of course, I'm only speaking for myself here.

- Both front and rear were mushy out of the box; re-bleeding did not improve this. When I say mushy not stiff I'm comparing them with the two other brakesets I have: Hope Mono Mini and Hayes Stroker Trail. My SLP's came with white (not metal braided) hoses - could that be the reason?

- The pistons/push rod in these brakes have no protection with any kind of seals or washers and I am not sure it's a good thing.

- Another thing I'm not really happy with is zero warranty. For some reason the lever killed itself in no time (the piston scratched the cylinder) - I contacted the manufacturer and they were very kind to ship the parts I needed (the master cyclnder body set including spring, piston and seals put on it) to me in Russia - a total came up to $40.8. I'd appreciate if someone could look at the pictures and tell what could I possibly do wrong to cause such a (financial) disaster to these brakes.

With Formulas K24 going for $220 at CRC all winter long, I am very unhappy I got Hygia brakeset. Would certainly not do it again. Would definitely not recommend.

With so many people being so happy with these brakes I'm sure it's just my bad luck, but for some reason my bad luck doesn't want to mess with my Hopes and Trails...
:madman:


----------



## Bike King MX (Jan 28, 2011)

Sad to hear about that, In Mexico they have 100% warranty. I was told that there will be a new release for the SLP brake with carbon fiber lever, this can change the flexy feel of the alloy lever. Remember that this is a pure XC brake, your Hayes Stroker Trail can be used even for downhill.


----------



## Piskada (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post. I have the white Elite on my bike, just about 2 weeks old. All is well, except when trying to reposition the lever I found out that the resevoirs are leaking. Being a dot 4 fluid, all the paint underneath the housing and the clear coat of the carbon handle bar are peeling off. This happened on both left and right units. Tried contacting Hygia, but no reply so far. Lately I only found a little trace of fluid when taking the unit off, but the paint damaged has occured, of course. The whole thing works perfectly, no problem at all, just wondering if it was over filling from the factory?


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

SSteel said:


> Probably too late with this answer...
> 
> Any manufacturer that does a true 180mm (ie *not *Avid @185mm) should make an adapter that will work.
> Hygia makes an adapter, PM me if you cannot find something suitable...


Interestingly I picked up the Magura PM6-180 post mount adapter (nicely made piece of metal) and bolted everything together. Finally got a ride in last weekend and I was surprised to see that the caliper/rotor didn't seem to fit as snuggly as I'd have liked. I'm running a generic 180mm rotor (i need to measure to make sure that it's accurately marked) and the Mag adapter. I'm thinking about picking up a 185mm disc to fill in the extra space. Does that make sense to you guys? I'll a bit sick/tired right now so I'm not firing on all cylinders...

How much would it be to get the proper adapter from you?


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

I am selling the adapters for $20. But really, any standard adapter should work.


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

i just got a set of the Usagi's, the front 160/140 post to tab bracket does not sit flush on the caliper, is that normal, did anyone else have that problem?? is that something i can grind out to fit properly?? i tried it both ways, it does not sit flat on the caliper either way. 

thanks


----------



## barbakos (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what barbs and olives are compatible with the aspires or elites? I just got a set with aspire levers and elite calipers (in gold, they look sweet) and the front hose is too short for my application. I don't really want to special order them from the one dealer in N America every time I need something, so cross compatibility with the fittings would be great. Otherwise I might let them go cheap. Thanks.

SSteel, how much would a set of fittings cost with shipping in the states?


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I did some research and found that only Hygia barbs and olives work. I just got some from SSteel, easy as pie.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like discobrakes now has hygia-like barbs and olives - http://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=4&c=78&p=191&


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bike King MX said:


> You can use the Avid bleed kit, I have both of them, Hygia and Avid, and Avid will work with the Usagis and Elites.


are there different avid bleeder kits, my lbs says the avid kit he has is not correct/wont work??


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure, I just used a generic "Avid" kit off fleabay - have a look here for the kit I used. All you need is the bleed nipples with the right thread. They Hygia threads are the same as Avid uses.


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Not sure, I just used a generic "Avid" kit off fleabay - have a look here for the kit I used. All you need is the bleed nipples with the right thread. They Hygia threads are the same as Avid uses.


thanks much, i will show him the link!!


----------



## The_Rizzle (Mar 8, 2011)

If you're buying off ebay, you're better off contacting a hygia dealer, since the fittings are different between the avids and hygias, and you're already going through ebay. Mine also came with fittings to shorten the line.
Yeroon


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

www.hygia.com.tw has a new look on their website and the SLPs are shown with carbon levers...Does somebody know if they are yet availble or will be anytime soon?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorholguin said:


> www.hygia.com.tw has a new look on their website and the SLPs are shown with carbon levers...Does somebody know if they are yet availble or will be anytime soon?


How is the most awesome Doc :rockon:


----------



## doctorholguin (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> How is the most awesome Doc :rockon:


Still kickin butt!! lol...trying to ride my mtb. I have been riding my roadbike for the past months, but people in my area are not used to cyclists, so I decided to stay safe at home and use my rollers. However, I don´t want to stay away from the outdoors, so I will try as much as I can to repair my mtb and get back on track.

Best Wishes Dog


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

*replacement pads*

General question:

What replacement pads do you guys recommend for these (Elites)? I know the pads are compatible with XT/XTR style, but not sure if one brand or type (organic, metallic, semi-metallic) are preferred based on the comments early in this thread about different brand's rotors affecting braking performance.

FWIW, I'm doing rigid SS riding in Pennsylvania's typical techincal, sometimes muddy trails. I don't have any real issues with the stock pads, whatever type they are.

Thanks for your recommendations...

Jeremy


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Not sure, I just used a generic "Avid" kit off fleabay - have a look here for the kit I used. All you need is the bleed nipples with the right thread. They Hygia threads are the same as Avid uses.


just a little update, for the Usagi calipers, since it is a two piece caliper, the bleeder nipple hits the bolt that holds the caliper together, not letting the bleeder nipple seat and seal. I am looking for a syringe that has a longer plastic nipple, maybe i can screw that in.

Has anyone else experienced this?? Any other thoughts??


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

doctorholguin said:


> www.hygia.com.tw has a new look on their website and the SLPs are shown with carbon levers...Does somebody know if they are yet availble or will be anytime soon?


The Hygia shop now has the carbon levers for the SLP:

http://www.hygia.com.tw/liveshop/index.php?route=product/product&path=52_68&product_id=152


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doctorholguin said:


> Still kickin butt!! lol...trying to ride my mtb. I have been riding my roadbike for the past months, but people in my area are not used to cyclists, so I decided to stay safe at home and use my rollers. However, I don´t want to stay away from the outdoors, so I will try as much as I can to repair my mtb and get back on track.
> 
> Best Wishes Dog


Need to move out to GnarCal Doc we gots lots of bodies that need fixin and plenty of trails that need ridin :rockon:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

It's been my suspicion that Shimano licensed/or worked with them on technical design in creating a few models of hydraulic brakes. My older XT calipers look like carbon copies of older Hygia calipers, and the older brake levers, like the below pic, are the exact same tec just with a different appearance...? From the new Hygia models and the new XTR it looks like their products are now diverging though.

I think Big S first licensed hyro brakes from Grimeco?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> I think Big S first licensed hyro brakes from Grimeco?


Think you mean Grimeca, they were doing MTB hydro brakes some 12+ years ago :thumbsup:


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

stig said:


> http://www.hygia.com.tw/liveshop/index.php?route=product/product&path=52_68&product_id=152


This hygia shop can only be a good thing for the hygia brakes. Its great to be able to get spare parts direct and the prices don't seem through the roof. I've just ordered some nipples, spare levers and spare master plunger. Shipping was also very reasonable at $10.


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

Anyone else find that the SLP's are REALLY lacking in power? Any solutions? I've changed pads and rotors to no avail. It seems that mostly the front is the problem, even with a 180mm rotor which I generally wouldn't use. I'm not a big boy either, 145lbs on a 20lb carbon 29er. 

The difference between the SLP's and my year old Elixer CR Mags is night and day, and not in a good way. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sean Allan said:


> Anyone else find that the SLP's are REALLY lacking in power? Any solutions? I've changed pads and rotors to no avail. It seems that mostly the front is the problem, even with a 180mm rotor which I generally wouldn't use. I'm not a big boy either, 145lbs on a 20lb carbon 29er.
> 
> The difference between the SLP's and my year old Elixer CR Mags is night and day, and not in a good way.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm in a similar boat for my Elites, though more for the rear than the front. I can barely lock up the rear. I'm coming from Avid Juicy 7 (2006 vintage). For a brake advertised as capable for "AM/EN", I expected more. FYI, I'm running 180f/160r.

Could it be we are not setting them up properly? Are there tips you have all found that are crucial in setting these brakes up. The Avids are really no-brainers to set up as far as rotor/caliper alignment; do the Hygias require something other than loosening the caliper bolts, squeezing the lever and torquing the bolts?

Jeremy


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Sean Allan said:


> Anyone else find that the SLP's are REALLY lacking in power?


I've found the SLPs to be surprisingly powerful with good modulation. They don't have the initial bite of the Elixer CR's (that's a good thing), but the raw power is right up there. Certainly more powerful than shimano XTs.

I'd start by giving them a complete fluid flush and bleed. Mine had quite a bit of crap in the factory fluid.

The stock SLP rotors are quite good until they wear thin in the middle of the braking track. You may notice a bit of decrease in braking performance at that point. I'm now using the Alligator Aries rotors and they work really well with the SLPs and don't suffer so much from the uneven surface wear of the stock SLP rotors.


----------



## dared3vil0 (Jul 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## casrec (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am looking at getting a set of aspires. I am riding hayes ryde's right now and there are just not cutting it. They fade on long descents and just don't have the power I am looking for. I am also looking at Hayes Prime and Avid Code's. Obviously The Aspires are higher on my list as there are much cheaper and I also like the somewhat custom-ability ordering direct. My questions is, would the aspires be a good fit for DH/AM riding. And know that's what the intended uses are listed as but comments from users using them for DH would be nice. Also if anyone with experience with prime's or codes and the aspires that could compare would be awesome. Thank you for your time. 

Cheers,


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

casrec said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking at getting a set of aspires. I am riding hayes ryde's right now and there are just not cutting it. They fade on long descents and just don't have the power I am looking for. I am also looking at Hayes Prime and Avid Code's. Obviously The Aspires are higher on my list as there are much cheaper and I also like the somewhat custom-ability ordering direct. My questions is, would the aspires be a good fit for DH/AM riding. And know that's what the intended uses are listed as but comments from users using them for DH would be nice. Also if anyone with experience with prime's or codes and the aspires that could compare would be awesome. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Cheers,


They would be fine for AM and DH. I have a few riders racing DH on them here in BC.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

casrec said:


> My questions is, would the aspires be a good fit for DH/AM riding. And know that's what the intended uses are listed as but comments from users using them for DH would be nice. Also if anyone with experience with prime's or codes and the aspires that could compare would be awesome. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Cheers,


Almost any brake is amazing today. If your having issues with brake fade doing descents their is a good chance dragging the brakes is a major contribution to fade. Learning to modulate the braking is key to DH'ing :cornut:


----------



## casrec (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for the info guys! I know good a proper technique is always better and I am sure I could improve my riding, but I do not drag or ride my brakes and my hayes do not compare to better brakes I have used. i think if they were all equal, hayes and all other brands wouldn't have multiple models. The Hayes Ryde's are decent and would be fine if I was riding mostly XC, but they do not cut it for how and what I like to ride. I have ridden formula the one brakes I found them to have much more power. I really can't afford those and That's why I was looking at the Aspires. I think I might give them a go. Thanks again!

Cheers,


----------



## daifanshi (Jan 14, 2006)

casrec said:


> Thank you for the info guys! I know good a proper technique is always better and I am sure I could improve my riding, but I do not drag or ride my brakes and my hayes do not compare to better brakes I have used. i think if they were all equal, hayes and all other brands wouldn't have multiple models. The Hayes Ryde's are decent and would be fine if I was riding mostly XC, but they do not cut it for how and what I like to ride. I have ridden formula the one brakes I found them to have much more power. I really can't afford those and That's why I was looking at the Aspires. I think I might give them a go. Thanks again!
> 
> Cheers,


I just got a set of those Aspires F180, R160 for my Tracer. The calipers have 24mm pistons which are bigger than the ones on the Usagi, Elite, or SLP. These should theoretically deliver more peak stopping power with only a slight increase in weight and lower cost. Not really a big deal for my trail riding, but I would say they are much better than my problematic Hayes HFX-9's I've been using for the last the last few years (which replaced an even more problematic set of Grimeca clones.) My only gripe is that all the fasteners are Torx!!!!  But that's easy to fix.

The rotors that ebay seller is packaging with these are actually very nice and the shipping for me from Taiwan to the USA was less than 4 working days! (YMMV)


----------



## Balor (Jan 21, 2011)

Want to chime in and tell that Dealextreme (DX) now seem to have those in stock, only with limited color options and branded "Winzip" (lol!) on the handles.

Too bad I cannot post links so far, but there are white USAGI for 93$ and red and gold Aspire for 100, you can look those up yourseself, they are called: " 
HYGIA Aluminum Alloy Mountain Road Bicycle Hydraulic Disc Brakes"

Given that the price includes shipping, this a steal indeed... however, I would have loved to have gray Elites - they look very sexy and are a perfect match for my gray ano Pivot. I think I'd wait a little.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Interesting that DX would be shipping Hygias. AFAIK, Hygia is made in Taiwan. DX is based in Shenzhen (China). If it were me, I'd stick to the ebay sources until someone else played guinea pig as I've had enough stuff from DX turn out to be complete crap.

DX also has some incredibly random shipping times- I've had stuff turn up 2 months after my order.


----------



## Balor (Jan 21, 2011)

womble said:


> Interesting that DX would be shipping Hygias. AFAIK, Hygia is made in Taiwan. DX is based in Shenzhen (China). If it were me, I'd stick to the ebay sources until someone else played guinea pig as I've had enough stuff from DX turn out to be complete crap.
> 
> DX also has some incredibly random shipping times- I've had stuff turn up 2 months after my order.


Agree, DX can be extremely hit-and-miss. However, if they'd stock Grey Elites for, say, 150$, I'd get those even if that would mean waiting extra month - my current XT brakes are not bad, though elites would surely look better and I could use some extra power (200 lbs).


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Wow, really cheap at DX. Can't wait for the guinea pigs to keep us updated!

Edit: The website shown on the box seems to have no relevance toward disk brakes....:skep:


----------



## lupy1234 (May 27, 2011)

Got my Usagi today. Hopefully get those Juicy 3s off really soon. Will be running 180f/160r on my 29er. Keep everyone updated on these. One question, I was told to run 180f/160r by my LBS. What is the reason for this? To me, it would be the other way around.


----------



## waltermitty (Jul 31, 2010)

Bicycles are like cars and motorcycles, most of the braking potential is on the front wheel/wheels because of weight distribution under braking.


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

Hygia may be based in Taiwan but nothing leads me to believe they are made there.

My ebay brakes shipped from China as did small brake line items I bought directly from Hygia complete with "Made in China" on the Hygia box.

Doesn't matter much to me as I'm sure my Juicy brakes were made in China.

Four things about my Hygia brakes from eBay:

1) Cheap avid ebay bleeding kit doesn't work properly as it doesn't seat with the bolt head and the curvature of the caliper. I dremeled the caliper to remove the curve and just remove the bolt when bleeding.
2) They are MUCH better than my Juicy 3s. It's not night and day, but after a long ride it's definitely noticable.
3) Hygia brake line fittings are not compatible with discobrakes hose. However the fittings that discobrake hose comes with seems to be working fine with my calipers. No leaks, etc.
4) I removed the red adjuster from the levers and replaced them with m4x8mm flat point set screws. I don't feel the need to adjust them often and the red adjusters looked cheap. Truth is they are well machined pieces with a C-clip holding them on, but it's much cleaner now and I can loctite the set screw into place and not worry about it coming out.

-Steve in NJ


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

does anyone knows where can i get the master cylinder for my SLP, because the lever is to hard and doesnt return after brake.

My brakes have 12 months and only now i have this problem, and bleeding it didnt solved the problem, i mainly do marathons and they already have +2000 km whell, they are not super potent but they stop me and i have 82kg , and for 150$ payed for the weight the have i am happy, sad now this problem, and is hard to get parts here in portugal


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

toxina said:


> does anyone knows where can i get the master cylinder for my SLP, because the lever is to hard and doesnt return after brake.
> 
> My brakes have 12 months and only now i have this problem, and bleeding it didnt solved the problem, i mainly do marathons and they already have +2000 km whell, they are not super potent but they stop me and i have 82kg , and for 150$ payed for the weight the have i am happy, sad now this problem, and is hard to get parts here in portugal


Check out this thread and see if it will help you as well. You might not need to buy new just do a little cleaning and lubing.

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/sticky-piston-magura-marta-sl-733589.html


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

*Elite Carbon*

Waiting to hear back from a seller on ebay at the moment but figured I would throw this out there to any of you guys that already ordered a set.

1. Did they come with the hose fittings for cutting the lines?

I already know that the lines are going to be too long (don't remember what the length is that I need mind you though) simply because I ride a rigid set up. All other pre-bled set ups I have ordered in the past had to be cut so I am guessing that this will not be any different.

Any problems bleeding them? Did you order a bleed kit for them? One was listed somewhere in the thread but that was from quite some time ago. Anyone have a newer link at all for a bleed kit?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

COLINx86 said:


> Here is a document with information on bleeding the Hygia Usagi. Think it's the same as some older Hopes my dad has.
> http://www.hygia.com.tw/images/download/usagi%20installment%20&%20setup%20guide-english.pdf


This link does not appear to work any longer. I am assuming the company is still in business mind you. Anyone have a newer link for bleeding their brakes or any sort of documentation as to what fittings/nipples are needed for trimming the lines down?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just found this: http://www.diymtb.com.au/userfiles/file/Hygia/Elite Installation and Setup Guide-2008_2.pdf

which came from here: Manufacturers Manuals

The only thing I want to note is that the manual does not specify what size hydraulic system connector you need. On the first page of the thread someone noted a a Deor connector but I am not sure whether or not that is the correct piece or not. It does suggest having two of them as you will need a syringe connected to both the lever and the caliper at the same time. Sucks because I will need to know what these are and have them in hand before I cut the brake lines.


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

Hygia has a web store on their webpage. Not *great* pricing compared to buying complete kits on eBay and such, but I thought good pricing on spares.

I'd like to know if anyone has gotten their set from dealextreme as I'm tempted to buy a set for my second bike. 

-Steve


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you or does anyone else out there have a link to their actual web page? I was looking earlier and could not find one.


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

HYGIA-HYDRAULIC-BRAKES,The best disc brake for mountain bike,bicycle components


----------



## toxina (Aug 14, 2010)

thank you, i will give it a try, mean while i found the spare part and order it, is less than $13 , so ill replace it in the end.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Satanpez said:


> Hygia may be based in Taiwan but nothing leads me to believe they are made there.
> 
> My ebay brakes shipped from China as did small brake line items I bought directly from Hygia complete with "Made in China" on the Hygia box.
> 
> ...


hello there. I received today my Hygia SLP carbon brakes. I haven't tested them yet, although they are already instaled on my bike. I don't like white hose, and anyway I knew I had to cut them and bleed them, as I´ve heard original bleeding is far from perfect. So I bought discobrakes hose kit and hygia needles and bushings. As you mention on point 3, hygia needles do not fit on discobrakes.com hose; discobrakes hose has a thinner inside diameter. Actualy the needles that come with discobrakes hose are also thinner.

Are you sure those discobrakes needles work well with the slp brakes? beacuse hygia needle comes with a rubber seal, so the contact is hermetic, but the kit I bought at discobrakes comes with a needles with no rubber, so i´m afraid it won't work. I suppose it will leak. Did you tested it properly?

what should I do? should I try the discobrakes needle and hose, or should I buy another hose with a wider inside diameter? please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not going to tell you what to do. However I've had no leaking or any issues with using the discobrake fittings with discobrake hose. Yes the way the fittings look are completely different however the discobrake fittings must have some metal/metal contact which provides a good seal.

A rubber seal doesn't even seem proper in a brake system, typically it's metal on metal (with one being softer like a copper washer). I'm used to car brakes...

There's really nothing to lose by using the discobrake hose and fittings. If it leaks you'll have to replace it anyway, however as I mentioned I've had no issues.

-Steve in NJ



MaLoL said:


> hello there. I received today my Hygia SLP carbon brakes. I haven't tested them yet, although they are already instaled on my bike. I don't like white hose, and anyway I knew I had to cut them and bleed them, as I´ve heard original bleeding is far from perfect. So I bought discobrakes hose kit and hygia needles and bushings. As you mention on point 3, hygia needles do not fit on discobrakes.com hose; discobrakes hose has a thinner inside diameter. Actualy the needles that come with discobrakes hose are also thinner.
> 
> Are you sure those discobrakes needles work well with the slp brakes? beacuse hygia needle comes with a rubber seal, so the contact is hermetic, but the kit I bought at discobrakes comes with a needles with no rubber, so i´m afraid it won't work. I suppose it will leak. Did you tested it properly?
> 
> ...


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

MaLoL said:


> ...
> what should I do? should I try the discobrakes needle and hose, or should I buy another hose with a wider inside diameter? please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I re-used my Hygia fittings with the discobrakes hose. Heating the discobrake hose to make it more flexible helped as well as utilitising a special barb/hose press - see here. They are a very tight fit and without the press it would be very difficult.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> hello there. I received today my Hygia SLP carbon brakes. I haven't tested them yet, although they are already instaled on my bike. I don't like white hose, and anyway I knew I had to cut them and bleed them, as I´ve heard original bleeding is far from perfect. So I bought discobrakes hose kit and hygia needles and bushings. As you mention on point 3, hygia needles do not fit on discobrakes.com hose; discobrakes hose has a thinner inside diameter. Actualy the needles that come with discobrakes hose are also thinner.
> 
> Are you sure those discobrakes needles work well with the slp brakes? beacuse hygia needle comes with a rubber seal, so the contact is hermetic, but the kit I bought at discobrakes comes with a needles with no rubber, so i´m afraid it won't work. I suppose it will leak. Did you tested it properly?
> 
> ...


i tested it myself and works ok with high torque, so problem solved.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Hygia SLP's. :thumbsup:


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I got my first rides in on my SLPs over the last two days. 

Fairly impressive little units for being poofterish-light XC brakes. 

They did pump up when getting hot on long chunky descents, but that was easily accommodated for with the lever adjustment knob. 

At first setup, I had the adjustment knob dialed quite far in, so the lever was relatively tight when brakes were cool. When the brakes got hot they pumped up and the pistons/pads were still trying to slow me down
Learned that it's better to have a bit of freethrow when they're cool, so they feel good/useable when hot.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Has anyone been able to compare the SLP, Usagis or Elites to the current generation of XT/XTRs? From all accounts, the new Shimanos are markedly better than previous years in terms of power, and I'm wondering how the Hygias can compare to these.


----------



## FrEaKZoIdE (Jan 7, 2005)

Will be buying some SLP for myself soon, I'll tell how they do comprared to my old Hayes HFx-9.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

anyone brave enough to get the dx ones?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, I'll bite here. I usually am very picky about parts and run highend components, but I am starting to run out of budget with my racebike and need to ditch the AVID CR's that are driving me crazy... I am seriously considering full race XTR's, but I would love to save some money right now since my job is going away very soon.

I am 215-220lbs. and these brakes will be going on my full carbon rigid XC race bike. This bike is only used for racing and training leading up events. I have other bikes to beat on with "big" brakes so the race rig sits alot.

Question is, based on my weight and application, what brakes would you guys suggest. I am leaning towards USAGI's but want to make sure they will modulate OK with my weight and agressive decent behavior.

Thanks!


----------



## Balor (Jan 21, 2011)

There is a review up on DX Usagis. Seems legit.
However, the now I not quite sure what are other Hygia brakes besides USAGI out there: They seem to be not monoforged, while aspires should be. 
Looks like those are old batches of Aspires (at least levers looks exactly the same). Well, it explains the price... but hey, monoforged might be a few grams less, but harder or maintain and given the 2x price... I think I'll bite.
I'll be ordering Usagi for my XC rig and those old gold Aspires for my DH rig. Will be back with a review!.. in a month if I'm lucky, hehehe.


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

I got my Usagi's last week but need to extend the hose and swap the levers over.

My Hayes don't really need bleed nipples as they are integrated (but still a pain) so went and bought an Avid kit but annoyinlyg the nut is too close to the body of the caliper so won't fit (lever is okay, if you remove the nut that secures onto your handle bar).

These nipples look better reddogracing.co.uk /itemdetails.php?partno=27 too bad I didn't just spend the £14 there instead of being cheapo on ebay for £8.


As for olives etc, Hygia sell them themselves on their site $4.29 a pair with around $4.86 shipping. It's done in weight but its only an extra $0.90 shipping for 2 pairs so probably worth getting some spare. hygia.com.tw /liveshop Too bad their bleed kit is $26 (includes a pair of olives... and fluid that puts postage at $14 sadly).

I've sent the shop an email asking if they could sell the bleed nipples seperately - maybe some others could ask them too in the hope they will listen?


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

I asked the seller on ebay I bought mine from if they could sell the nipples, they could not.

I went through the same thing, eBay avid kit doesn't work. However I don't care how my calipers looked so I just took a dremel and removed the material around the bleed screw. Worked fine after that.

I ended up with the DiscoBrakes hose and nipples as the Hygia nipples won't work on the Discobrake hose. I really can't complain about the cost of the Hygia nipples from the web store nor the shipping cost or time it took to get to me. 

Slight pain, but for the price...


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

I got a reply back from hygia.com.tw and they said no. Will follow up asking "without the fluid" instead.


I assume you're saying that the DB nipples(needle and bushing/olive) work with Usagi okay? I need to get a longer hose for the tandem and DB has a 2.5m kit with nipples, that or I get hope hose for £4/m but would need to source nipples.


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

The Discobrakes nipples work with the hose and the Hygia Usagi brakes. At least they work with no issues/leaks for me. 

I bought the longer hose kit for my rear brakes.

-Steve in NJ


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

Satanpez said:


> I asked the seller on ebay I bought mine from if they could sell the nipples, they could not.
> 
> I went through the same thing, eBay avid kit doesn't work. However I don't care how my calipers looked so I just took a dremel and removed the material around the bleed screw. Worked fine after that.
> 
> ...


i ended up pulling the bolt off the caliper and taking it to a grinding wheel, carefully, till the avid bleeder kit would work. I had to decrease the circumference of the bolt and make the head shorter, while not ideal, it did work and i was able to use the avid kit.

it would be much easier to get the kit that works though, lol


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay Hygia's shop has updated the bleed kit without the fluid. It's still 26.90USD though with 14.91USD postage(to uk) as the weight of the item is still set at 250g.

I just received my kit that cost me £15 from reddogracing, that has the "longer" bleed nipples (certainly weighs less @ 76g) which I think is our cheapest option atm (other than cutting your calipers about )


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

Had the usagi brakes for about a month before air got into the system. Took it to performance bike for a bleed and they tell me the seals are blown and will be very expensive to replace? 

I'm willing to pay someone on this forum for a rebuild/bleed? Or if someone like to take these off my hands for cheap... please message me with your number. I'm really bummed... The brakes were working awesome.


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

You can buy seals online for a few $ from hygia's own shop.

Square seal

etc


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

drsquirrel said:


> You can buy seals online for a few $ from hygia's own shop.
> 
> Square seal
> 
> etc


Thank you looks like I can do a rebuild... Going to pick up the bleed kit as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Just ordered a set of Elites to replace my garbage XO's on my Stumpy.

Hoping they are as good as everyone says. If not, I am throwing down for XTR race...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I won Usagi's on ebay. Going to order the hose fittings, spare seals and possibly their bleed kit since I want to avoid grinding the caliper when I bleed the system.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

First impressions of the Hygia Elites are, "You get what you pay for."

I just got them this afternoon and finished up installing them after getting the correct rear adapter at my LBS.

1. The levers are pretty bulky and interfere with the shifters that was a bit of a challenge and I cannot get everything quite in the right position for me.

2. The stainless braided lines are really cheap/cheesy looking on these brakes. Hopefully the dull/fade after some exposure because they look like tinfoil on my otherwise beautiful bike.

3. They were very easy to set up and luckily the hose length was pretty right on out of the box for my rigid set-up. 

4. Brakes feel pretty firm and hopefully I can break away from work for a couple hours tomorrow to get some miles on them and bed them in properly to see how they perform and how quiet they will be.

I am hoping I can warm up to these brakes because it is really the last hitch in getting this bike dialed and ready to race this winter...

More to follow after a few rides.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

what procedure are you guys following bleeding the Usagi brakes?


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

The one in the manual? 

http://www.hygia.com.tw/images/download/elite-part-list-2011.pdf

Are you having issues?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't received the brakes yet. I'm used to the overly complicated Avid Elixir procedure and thought the hygia manual procedure was too simple or too easy to be true.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm having issues with the my new Usagi brakes.

I installed a longer hose for the rear brake using the hose and fittings purchased from Hygia.

Once I'm done bleeding the brake and install the bleed screws, when I push the lever it goes to the handle and there's no braking power.

I bled the brakes 3 times. Any suggestions?


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

You sure you're not getting air into the system? That was my issue using the eBay Avid bleed kit as there wasn't a good seal between the fitting and the caliper.

Were they working before you changed the line?

-Steve


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Satanpez said:


> You sure you're not getting air into the system? That was my issue using the eBay Avid bleed kit as there wasn't a good seal between the fitting and the caliper.
> 
> Were they working before you changed the line?
> 
> -Steve


Apparently the pad adjustment had to be tweaked thats why the lever was pulling too close to the handle bar.

The rear brake is still giving me issues with the rotor/pad alignment. The pad are too close and causing major rotor rub. I tried opening the bleed screw and pushing the pistons back with a screw driver but that hasn't helped at all. Also are you using the stock bolts that came with the rear rotor? I'm mounting the brakes on my LT023 frame.


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Put something wider into the caliper than your rotor, then do the bleed.

Remember the fluid will have some air inside it as well as the air you are trying to remove from the hose. If you read a guide it will show you to put (negative) pressure on the fluid - you should see all them little air bubbles expand (as the fluid doesn't expand, thats its job) and when they are larger they should rise easier, maybe with a bit of help. You want to do this to your fluid _before_ you inject it into your lines.

The longer the line, the more any air in the system will play you up.


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

I think the consensus has been to use a business card between the rotor and the pads.

And yeah, make sure the piston isn't too far out from the master cylinder. If I recall right it's max is 2mm. I tried to keep it much under what they suggested as the last thing I want is non-working breaks.

I put setscrews in the levers instead of the red anodized adjusters and they had a tendency to loosen on me. 

-Steve


----------



## zamorano (Sep 12, 2011)

just ordered 1 set of usagi from dealextreme
cant wait to mount it on my bike


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Getting the Hygia was definitely a learning experience.

The bleeding procedure in the manual is very simple. Fill two syringes and keep pushing the fluid back and forth between the master cylinder and the caliper until you stop getting bubbles. I found decompressing the caliper by pulling on the syringe removed a lot of air but manual failed to mention that. 

The reason why the lever was pulling to the handle bar was because I hadn't set the pad contact correctly. I adjusted the set screw and all worked well.

I solved the rotor rub issue by opening the bleed screw, pushing the caliper pistons back then bleeding the system. The package didn't come with a block to put between the brake pads so it didn't occur to me to push them back before bleeding.

I'm not a fan of the rear caliper adjustment. The caliper comes with two bolts and two flat washers. Without the use of concave washers, its very difficult to align the caliper without getting rotor rub. Especially since the caliper moves as you tighten the bolts. Anyone come up with a good way to align the caliper?

I replaced the master cylinder mounting bolts with the ones from my juicy 3 brakes since hex is more readily available than torx.

The rear brake lever makes a faint "spring" noise when I pull on it. I bled the brakes multiple times so I don't think there is any air in the system. The front brake lever
is silent. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> ...The rear brake lever makes a faint "spring" noise when I pull on it. I bled the brakes multiple times so I don't think there is any air in the system. The front brake lever
> is silent. Any idea what it could be?


You may have damaged the spring in the master cylinder. If you have the engagement adjustment wrong and no resistance in the system you can over-compress the spring and it will coil-bind in the master cylinder bore.

In the pic below, the spring on the left hand side has been tweaked. Hygia now have a new spring that should not do this - that's the one on the left.



There's more info in my article on a full teardown. If the brakes are working OK I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

You can use feeler gauges between the pads and rotor to adjust the throw as well :thumbsup:


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm not a fan of the rear caliper adjustment. The caliper comes with two bolts and two flat washers. Without the use of concave washers, its very difficult to align the caliper without getting rotor rub. Especially since the caliper moves as you tighten the bolts. Anyone come up with a good way to align the caliper?


Surely you can just clamp your brakes on the rotor when you tighten the caliper bolts...?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

drsquirrel said:


> Surely you can just clamp your brakes on the rotor when you tighten the caliper bolts...?


Even with the caliper locked it still moves when tightening the bolts.


----------



## Satanpez (Sep 16, 2007)

I think only Avid's have the spherical washers. Most other types are like the Hygias.

I definitely had the same issue. I think I forced it into position as I tightened down on the bolts.

-Steve


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Can you use the Avid CPS washers, using an Avid adapter perhaps?


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Avids calipers are what requires the cps washers not the adapter. I have a set of hayes that don't like to center. I have to push on the caliper with my thumb and tighten the bottom mounting bolt first and then the top. Tightening the bottom bolt helps spin the caliper towards the rotor. Depending on which way you need the caliper to go, you may need to tighten the top first to help spin it out. Kinda finicky but doesn't really take any longer once I figured it out.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

WrecklessREX said:


> Avids calipers are what requires the cps washers not the adapter. I have a set of hayes that don't like to center. I have to push on the caliper with my thumb and tighten the bottom mounting bolt first and then the top. Tightening the bottom bolt helps spin the caliper towards the rotor. Depending on which way you need the caliper to go, you may need to tighten the top first to help spin it out. Kinda finicky but doesn't really take any longer once I figured it out.


Avid calipers do not require CPS washers and another caliper could require the use of the Avid adapter due to the stack height of the CPS washers. Have you tried using the CPS washers?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Avid calipers do not require CPS washers and another caliper could require the use of the Avid adapter due to the stack height of the CPS washers. Have you tried using the CPS washers?


The rear Hygia caliper sits flush on the post mount. adding CPS washers would raise the caliper too much for the 160mm rotor used.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> The rear Hygia caliper sits flush on the post mount. adding CPS washers would raise the caliper too much for the 160mm rotor used.


Gotcha, the only thing about rear post mount that I don't like. Good luck with em.


----------



## emartin (Aug 4, 2009)

*Oil in Elite package*

Hi,
I just received my new Hygia Elite Carbon (gold anodized) that i bhought on ebay from the Canadian distributor. When I opened the box, on both front and rear brake assembly(wich are in separate plastic bag), there was small oil drop, not much, but enough to concern me. I wash everything with soapy water, discover that the hose were not tight enough...

Now I also saw some flaw (very minor) on the anodized caliper body. Could the Dot 4 fluid affected the finish?

Can the oil drop come from simply the hose, even if no pressure was apply on the brake in the package?

I already sent a email to the vendor, will send picture of the cosmetic defect...but I wonder about the oil drop?

On another note, I think those brake have floating caliper...Am I right? Because I tried to adjust them and it's impossible to center the caliper and then turn the wheel without any rubbing sound...is that normal with this design? Any trick?

Thanks, I know alot about bike but I'm a roadie so any input is welcome.
Emmanuel


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Which block are you guys using as a spacer between the pads when bleeding the brakes?

The thin yellow block that comes with the Usagi bleed kit is too thin and results in overfilling the
system when bleeding.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

An Avid wedge has a taper, it should work great I would think.


----------



## emartin (Aug 4, 2009)

*Update*

I juste received a reply from the Hygia Canadian distributor.

Oil in the package? Normal...there is a "breathe" device just under the lever to allow fluid expension depending on temperature...weird.

Defect on the anodized finish?Normal...they see that all the time!?

Anyway, they are not fully installed yet, I asked for a full refund even if bought on ebay. IMO those brake are defective (leaky) and show poor quality control (flaw in the finish).

I bought tons of part made in Taïwan(KCNC, Token, CircusMonkey) and always been impress with the craftmanship, fit/finish, quality control...can't said the same thing with Hygia.

If they want to compete in the high end brake scene...they have some work to do, price doesn't justify poor quality.


----------



## Dwgfan91 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking at getting some Hygia SLP's, but had a few questions. 
1. Is there a consensus about whether you have to buy the bleed kit from hygia or are they compatible with some that are more readily available? 
2. And what about olives and inserts?


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

I got some from reddogracing, not as cheap as the cheapest on ebay (which dont fit), but certainly cheaper than from hygia.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had these Hygia SLP's for a while now, and have been very impressed with their performance, lightweight, and ease of setup. I recently replaced the braided hose, with some lightweight DiscoBrakes hose, and ultralight pads. Bleeding was a snap, and brake feel is still solid and powerful. For the price, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## biffhamilton (Jun 15, 2009)

Got sick and tired of my Juicy 7's sticky calipers, and pulled the trigger on a pair of Hygia SLP's.

The price was too good to pass on. The ones I choose on Ebay are black and red. Is there a way to find out what year they are? 2011 or 2012's?


----------



## 29Talon2011 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but its my first time posting so I was wondering if someone could help me out. 
Right now I have the Sram x-9 2x10 trigger shifters and drivetrain, and Hayes Mx-4 mechanical disc brakes (stock). I was really hoping to upgrade to a reliable hydro brake set that I could use with the Sram/Avid matchmaker clamp.
Ive looked at much that Sram and Avid have to offer, and all of the brake sets that are "matchmaker compatible" are either wayy too expensive or have poor reliability reviews. So I've begun to look for other brands that fit the Sram/Avid MatchMaker lever/shifter clamp.

I've looked around and I'm considering either the Hygia Aspire, or Hygia Elites.
Does anyone know the Hygia levers will fit with Avid's MatchMaker?
Also, 
Has anyone tried other brands that are compatible with the MatchMaker clamp?

-Rob


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Avid calipers do not require CPS washers and another caliper could require the use of the Avid adapter due to the stack height of the CPS washers. Have you tried using the CPS washers?


Bzzzt Wrong ! But thanks for playing...

Avid's IS to PM adapters are the exact same dimensions (for a given rotor size) as every other brands. The caliper castings are what are different and they take the height of the CPS washers into account in the castings. You cannot run any of the Avid calipers without the CPS washers on any post mount (whether it be a direct PM on a fork or frame, or an adapter) or the calipers will sit too close to the hub center and the rotor is likely to rub the inside of the caliper body. The only Avid brakes that are designed without CPS washers are the new Avid Elixir 1s which are intended as their discount / economy model mainly for OEM sales.


----------



## biffhamilton (Jun 15, 2009)

What kind (size) of hydraulic hose are you guys using with your Hygia SLP's? I need a longer hose for the rear. I can't find anything on hose sizing anywhere. I'm hoping my local bike shop will have something that will work. I'm going to use the stock hygia barbs.

I tried to use my juicy 7 hosing with the Hygia barbs. No go.....hosing inner diameter is way to small


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I've really been liking the SLPs I picked up, they've been great for being a lightish XC brake.

Up till yesterday, anyway... lost all pressure to the caliper, and fluid is spewing from the lever body. 
Lets see how good Hygia's customer service is.


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

zahgurim said:


> I've really been liking the SLPs I picked up, they've been great for being a lightish XC brake.
> 
> Up till yesterday, anyway... lost all pressure to the caliper, and fluid is spewing from the lever body.
> Lets see how good Hygia's customer service is.


ya.. keep us posted.. Like anything if you have a 99% non failure rate it still means 1 out of every 100 fails.. so the big question is how the company handles the repair/replacement of that one... been kinda poking at the idea of these if I decide to ditch my BB7's so I'm very interested in how they handle it.. :skep:

Would like some info just for personal interest-history purposes.. how long you've had them, where you got them? how/who you contacted.. bla bla bla


----------



## biffhamilton (Jun 15, 2009)

Can anyone help me with my hosing question?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

zahgurim said:


> I've really been liking the SLPs I picked up, they've been great for being a lightish XC brake.
> 
> Up till yesterday, anyway... lost all pressure to the caliper, and fluid is spewing from the lever body.
> Lets see how good Hygia's customer service is.


Where exactly is it leaking from? You may just need a new master cylinder piston. Dirt can get in the bore a chew up the piston seals:










There's more info on complete disassembly here.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

biffhamilton said:


> Can anyone help me with my hosing question?


try e-mailing them? [email protected]


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

biffhamilton said:


> What kind (size) of hydraulic hose are you guys using with your Hygia SLP's? I need a longer hose for the rear. I can't find anything on hose sizing anywhere. I'm hoping my local bike shop will have something that will work. I'm going to use the stock hygia barbs.
> 
> I tried to use my juicy 7 hosing with the Hygia barbs. No go.....hosing inner diameter is way to small


Alternatively, take your caliper fittings to your LBS and see if another manufacturer's fittings are compatible with the Hygias calipers (I suspect that Shimano may) and then use that manufacturer's fittings and hose.

Tim


----------



## mikzah (May 14, 2012)

Hi. What will be better? Formula Oro Bianco or Hyugia Elite/Usagi? Now I have Hayes Stroker Ryde. I don't like it. Weight is not important. I'm concerned about the power and sensitivity.

Thanks.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Heads up! DealExtreme has the Usagi brakeset for $94 with free shipping.

hygia - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## drsquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

They've "always" been that price, I got them over a year ago for the same.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what adapter is required/sufficient/compatible to run the USAGI front caliper on an IS mount fork (RS Reba)??? Running a 160mm rotor. 

Would an XTR fit the bill?

Scratch that - took a punt and the XTR works fine.


----------



## BoXXXy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am in the market for some cheap brakes for my new (to me) Nomad. I'm looking at the Aspire 180/160 combo. How are these brakes holding up for everyone? It's been a while since anything has been posted... Thxxx


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I picked up the $100 set on dealextreme. Dx has been sold out of all sets for awhile and doesn't look to restock anytime soon. I've invested a bunch of time and even new koolsop pads, I will be posting a lengthier explanation later, but these brakes are garbage. Do NOT buy.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

bob13bob said:


> I picked up the $100 set on dealextreme. Dx has been sold out of all sets for awhile and doesn't look to restock anytime soon. I've invested a bunch of time and even new koolsop pads, I will be posting a lengthier explanation later, but these brakes are garbage. Do NOT buy.


What model? My usagis have been fine.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duds (Jan 4, 2010)

I used to have avid juicy 3`s but changed to hygia usagi`s day and night for me.very happy with my hygia`s


----------



## GlockJutsu (May 6, 2013)

Anyone tried accessing the Hygia website lately? I've tried to get to their sales site several times the last few days from a few different computers and it's like the site doesn't exist anymore.

I sure hope they haven't shut down.

http://www.hygia.com.tw


----------



## Spaceman-Spiff (Jun 5, 2007)

Hygia web shop is up and running:

HYGIA Live Shop

I purchased a set of MAster Cylinder piston, and they arrived from Taiwan in a week.


----------



## GlockJutsu (May 6, 2013)

Spaceman-Spiff said:


> Hygia web shop is up and running:
> 
> HYGIA Live Shop
> 
> I purchased a set of MAster Cylinder piston, and they arrived from Taiwan in a week.


Yeah I think it was down a couple of days for maintenance. I ordered a set of Elites and they shipped fairly quickly considering they were coming from Taiwan. Shipping costs are atrocious, though.

The Elite is one nice brake, that much is true. Anything would have been an upgrade from the Tektrash mechs that came on my Trek. The one complaint I have, though, is the torx screws used for the rotors. The Tektro rotors I removed had torx screws, too. I stripped a few heads trying to take them off. I've never seen a screw strip so easily, either. Maybe they were low-quality or mild steel or something. I ended up saying screw this and got the old trusty Dremel out and cut them off. I just hope I don't have to do this if I ever want to change the Hygia rotors. I think a hex head screw would have made more sense IMO.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

GlockJutsu said:


> ...... I just hope I don't have to do this if I ever want to change the Hygia rotors. I think a hex head screw would have made more sense IMO.


Hex heads actually strip easier _(LOTs of experience with both types with deck/wood screws..)_ star screw/bolts are much better
use some Plumbers tape (teflon tape) instead of the locktite on the threads... never an issue again. it shields the threads from seizing together allowing easy removal and yet it fills the gaps between make and female threading so they don't come apart...

I had suspension bolts that no matter the amount or type of Locktite I use,.. they would work apart in a relatively quick time.. even had them chased to even out the threading... still no better. just threw plumbers tape on it one day for Shits and giggles and haven't had an issue in 3 yrs since.

all my bolt now get a single wrap of tape... not one has come loose since.


----------



## Spaceman-Spiff (Jun 5, 2007)

GlockJutsu said:


> Yeah The one complaint I have, though, is the torx screws used for the rotors. The Tektro rotors I removed had torx screws, too. I stripped a few heads trying to take them off.


Torxs screw strip very easily if you do not use exactly the right tool: Torx 25

Been there, done that...Once I tried to remove the rotor screws using a Torx 20, and I stripped them all. But if using Torx 25, never stripped any.


----------



## GlockJutsu (May 6, 2013)

thomllama: I like the idea of the plumber's tape. I haven't considered using that. Dang good idea. I think I might go ahead and wrap the rotor bolts now before they get a good set in them. I've got plenty of that white PVC tape laying around for some reason in my toolboxes.

Spaceman-Spiff: You are absolutely right about using the right tool for the right job. And that's why I always keep a condom in my tool box. If you can't fix it, **ck it!


----------



## occams_razor (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a set of Hygia Aspires and have used up the olives that came with the package. Has anybody been able to use more readily available olives like Shimano or Avid with the Hygia barb/needle?

I have been reusing the barbs by replacing the two o-rings with silicone ones.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

bob13bob said:


> I picked up the $100 set on dealextreme. Dx has been sold out of all sets for awhile and doesn't look to restock anytime soon. I've invested a bunch of time and even new koolsop pads, I will be posting a lengthier explanation later, but these brakes are garbage. Do NOT buy.


 update. 
model name was hygia winzip. I'm a 140lb rider.

issues.
1. 1 brake had leaked in transit already. I should have known better and pushed for full refund right there.
a. bled both brakes to get a very strong pull,

1.5 after awhile brake leaked again and had to bleed again.

2. the rotor were not even thickness. This created pulsing depending on what part of rotor fed through the caliper. I replaced with different calipers.

3. brakes had very bad stopping power (could barely get the back wheel to lock). YOu can imagine how insufficient this stopping power would be on the front.
a. cleaned and sanded rotors and brake pads. burned off pads in case of contamination. did not work.
b. bought kool stop replacement pads. did not work.

4. minor. the metal levers which I took to be a sign of quality actually are too narrow not comfortable. exacerbated by the how hard i had to squeeze due to lack of stopping power.

by the time I spend this amount of time I could no longer return or dispute the credit card charge. HUGE waste of time, and no matter what #3 no stopping power. I don't know if it was a fluke, or just the winzip model. I bet their quality control is not up to par. these days you can find slx brakes for $120/set, really no reason to get these imho.


----------

